# [email protected] Super Official January 2010 Testing [email protected]!. 47 BFPs and six special angels



## Caterpiller

Dear All

Camocutie 2006 and I will be jointly hosting this thread.

Welcome to the first testing thread of 2010 - add your dates here and lets see if we can kick start 2010 with lots of :bfp: s

:dust:


1st
:hugs: jojo-m :witch:
:bfp: Drazic<3 :bfp:
Ladybird28
blessedbylife
My bo bo
:bfp: stmw :bfp:
Ellena
:angel: Charliemarina :angel:

2nd
:hugs: MrsCrabsticke :witch:
:hugs: LizzieMoon :witch:
:hugs: confused27 :witch:
:hugs: cheekybint :witch:

3rd
MrsLQ
ArmyMama
:hugs: caro103 :witch:
:bfp: Dizzy65 :bfp:

4th
:bfp: Kalou1972 :bfp:
:bfp: wantingno.2 :bfp:
:hugs: Laura6914 :witch:
:hugs: TTC4No3 :witch:
:hugs: Mama_Jess :witch:
:bfp: opticalillus5 :bfp:
Munki
:hugs: rubyloo :witch:
Josey123
:hugs: MrsH1980 :witch:

5th
:hugs: Parkgirl :witch:
:hugs: KimmyB :witch:
:hugs: fifi-folle :witch:
:hugs: StinaLeigh :witch:
:hugs: aikoflavored :witch:
:hugs: LuvMyBoys :witch:
:hugs: TTCnumberone :witch:
:bfp: xcited4mybump :bfp:

6th
ttcbaby117
:hugs: waiting4numb3 :witch:
soon2 b wifey
hopeful2010
emma'n'ollie
terrri86
Amy_T
:bfp: want2beamummy :bfp:

7th
:angel: J's promise :angel:
:bfp: emzdreamgirl :bfp:
:hugs: majm1241 :witch:
:hugs: reedsgirl1138 :witch:
:hugs: jappygirl76 :witch:
:hugs: jopascoe :witch:

8th
Zoe_puppy
:bfp: Elphaba :bfp:
:hugs: Dipar_Butt3 :witch:
:hugs: Willynilly :witch:
:hugs: MissyMojo :witch:
maxaxm
:hugs: 2016 :witch:
:hugs: Trying4ababy :witch:
Lawa
:hugs: maxyp :witch:
:hugs: ruby_baby :witch:

9th
:bfp: LauraLy :bfp:
:hugs: ArticBaby :witch:
:hugs: Marissa_E :witch:
:hugs: Angelblue :witch:
:hugs: TaeBoMama :witch:
:hugs: notquitesure :witch:
mommyinwtg
Pleasebaby
:hugs: Sleepinbeauty :witch:
:hugs: babyell :witch:
:bfp: nitsbaby :bfp:
spinneybaby

10th
:hugs: Hazelnut :witch:
:hugs: WanderingStar :witch:
:hugs: lilfrog01 :witch:
lilpinkkitty
:bfp: doddy0402 :bfp:
:hugs: nadira037 :witch:
:hugs: dan-o :witch:

11th
:bfp: lovebabies :bfp:
:hugs: Moochacha :witch:
:hugs: Deb111 :witch:
Wantabelly
mommyhopes33
:hugs: amy_1234 :witch:
:hugs: Dobchops :witch:

12th
Kattykins
:hugs: Annamumof2 :witch:
:hugs: Beans :witch:
:hugs: Leilani :witch:
:bfp: emz87 :bfp:
danielle1987
:hugs: xMissxZoiex :witch:

13th
:hugs: ablacketer :witch:
:bfp: ika :bfp:
:bfp: LuciLu88 :bfp:
:bfp: angie79 :bfp:

14th
:hugs: mumtotwoboys :witch:
:angel: goddess25 :angel:
:hugs: nnn84 :witch:
tortoise
:hugs: auntiebee :witch: 
hjh_1987
Berit87

15th
:hugs: Jodie4805 :witch:
Stacey_89
Wewantourmush
:bfp: MrsJ08 :bfp:
fairydust
:bfp: Fiore :bfp:
pinkflamingo
Lisa 2701
MUMMYALLY08
:hugs: louloubabs :witch:
:bfp: jennypurdy81 :bfp:
:hugs: Juless :witch:
:hugs: lolley :witch:

16th
:hugs: Loopyloo23 :witch:
bubulix
:bfp: Becky10 :bfp:
:hugs: JLove84 :witch:
:hugs: Claire_Lou :witch:
Megg33k - in waiting
:hugs: GemmaG :witch:
:bfp: Bingo :bfp:

17th
:hugs: Stephwiggy :witch:
:hugs: Waiting2bMommy :witch:
:hugs: mrskcbrown :witch:
:hugs: babyfromgod :witch:
:bfp: TTT...#1:) :bfp:
:bfp: mysticdeliria :bfp:

18th
:bfp: needbabydust :bfp:
:hugs: petitpas :witch:
Britt11
:hugs: Lamburai1703 :witch:
:hugs: Betheney :witch:
:bfp: Mrs_N :bfp:

19th
:bfp: bubbles :bfp:
:hugs: maratobe :witch:
wish2bmama
:hugs: Ava Grace :witch:
:hugs: bernina :witch:
:hugs: bozzy :witch:
:hugs: rowleypolie :witch:
:hugs: WindyOne :witch:
Redross
Hopin&Prayin
:angel: louise280981 :angel:

20th
claire911
Beanhopes
:bfp: katarina476 :bfp:
:hugs: Ozzieshunni :witch:
:hugs: stargirl69 :witch:
:hugs: fitzy79 :witch:
:angel: Hann79 :angel:
:hugs: LibbyKS :witch:
:hugs: pixie77 :witch:
:hugs: shareema :witch:

21st
:hugs: nurselochia :witch:
:bfp: gothique :bfp:
:hugs: kirsten627 :witch:
:hugs: Peacelovebaby :witch:
:bfp: buttonnose82 :bfp:
Laughkay
:hugs: blondie449 :witch:
:bfp: genies girl :bfp:
:bfp: Wanta2010baby :bfp:

22nd
sondra_mama
BABYCAREY
:hugs: lolly25 :witch:
:hugs: Vilranda :witch:
BellaBlu
:hugs: eclipse :witch:
:hugs: Shan :witch:
:hugs: Foxybaby :witch:
:hugs: Dannib247 :witch:

23rd
:hugs: csmith :witch:
mrsbling
lilmissmama
:bfp: hitchinite :bfp:
inkdchick

24th
:hugs: Naturalmystic :witch:
:hugs: mrphyemma :witch: :cry:
:hugs: foxyloxy28 :witch:
Angel_dust - in waiting
:bfp: im_mi :bfp:
Claire1985
:bfp: Kellie Marie :bfp:
:bfp: ellaandcallum :bfp:
:hugs: MySillyGirls :witch:
cakecustard
:hugs: LillyTame :witch:
:hugs: Flake-y :witch:

25th
:bfp: lozncrystal :bfp:
Maggie199
:hugs: Mrs Cullen :witch:
:bfp: Lisa1 :bfp:
:hugs: angeleyes29 :witch:
Babybubbles
:hugs: Kat_F :witch:

26th
:hugs: Srrme :witch:
:hugs: mumanddad :witch:
:hugs: Sleepen :witch:
:hugs: emmys_james :witch:
:bfp: cdj1 :bfp:
:hugs: BigPlans2010 :witch:
:hugs: BoBo :witch:
:bfp: WannaB :bfp:

27th
:hugs: poppysgirl3 :witch:
:hugs: lilfrog01 :witch:
:bfp: Annabel :bfp:
:hugs: nurseh14 :witch:
:bfp: shorman :bfp:

28th
:hugs: Spencerbear :witch:
MrsH1980
jojo-m
Ladybird
:hugs: Leeny :witch:
mumof3babys
:hugs: Love3Hope4 :witch:
:angel: Lizzie_Moon :angel:
:hugs: Smiler79 :witch:
Julia2010
:hugs: c-demers :witch:

29th
lisa1234
:hugs: Wallie :witch:
:hugs: myself Caterpiller :witch:
wifey29

30th
WelshRose
:hugs: cheekybint :witch:
Apen2009
Liz2
:bfp: Kstancook :bfp:
2016
Hope4BFP
:hugs: Razcox :witch:

31st
:hugs: Vaniilla :witch:
Cyclura
:hugs: NewMoon :witch:
:hugs: majm1241 :witch:
:bfp: aurora :bfp:
:bfp: Purple Poirot :bfp:
:hugs: Kita :witch:
:hugs: notquitesure :witch:
reedsgirl1138
xxSamsMummyxx ​


----------



## hopeful2010

can you add me for 3rd
thanks
a


----------



## MrsH1980

stick me down for the 28th pretty please x


----------



## kalou1972

I'll be testing on the 30th, 31st, 1st 2nd .....Only kidding......Put me down for the 4th !!


----------



## wantingno.2

Need this to be luckier than the dec thread! Ha ha kalou, funny lady! Stick me down for the 4th too pls.


----------



## laura6914

Hey what a great thread! can you please stick me down for the 4th to please :) Here is hoping my first round of clomid will get me that :bfp: xxx


----------



## kalou1972

wantingno.2 said:


> Need this to be luckier than the dec thread! Ha ha kalou, funny lady! Stick me down for the 4th too pls.

Hey chic....what can i say....here we go again !! I'll message you later ....you caught me skivving off work !!

Hey Laura !! see your joining us too! Hoep your ok chic xx


----------



## jodie4805

I'll go for..... hang on, I'll just work it out.... the 15th January please.


----------



## laura6914

Hey Laura !! see your joining us too! Hoep your ok chic xx[/QUOTE]

Hey hunny, yeah im joining you if thats ok. :thumbup:
Im skiving off work to. ha ha ha. Keep having to minimise my screen so every one dont see. lol. xxx


----------



## LauraLy

Hey Ladies! :hi: I'd love to join! I'll be testing the 9th!!!! Here's to ringing in the New Year with a BFP!!!!! Fx and LOTS of :dust: for everyone!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

I should be a 1st if you can add me please?

Jo x


----------



## J's promise

I'd test on the 7th please. I pray I make it this time.


----------



## Kattykins

Please add me to the 12th. It'll be roughly about then!!!


----------



## kalou1972

laura6914 said:


> Hey Laura !! see your joining us too! Hoep your ok chic xx

Hey hunny, yeah im joining you if thats ok. :thumbup:
Im skiving off work to. ha ha ha. Keep having to minimise my screen so every one dont see. lol. xxx[/QUOTE]

I work from home so got Jezza Kyle on in the background and BAB on the lap top !!.....Just as well big brother cant see me !! ....( at least i dont think he can????)xxx


----------



## kalou1972

I work from home so got Jezza Kyle on in the background and BAB on the lap top !!.....Just as well big brother cant see me !! ....( at least i dont think he can????)xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

oh can you put me down for the 2nd please??


----------



## Caterpiller

All done me dears - toodles


----------



## laura6914

kalou1972 said:


> I work from home so got Jezza Kyle on in the background and BAB on the lap top !!.....Just as well big brother cant see me !! ....( at least i dont think he can????)xxx

Oh i wish i worked form home. I still have another 3 hours to go and then im going to hit all the traffic. Not good. Having majorly bad headaches on this clomid, next cycle im takin it before bed. Its a killer having to work with it. :nope: How are you chick? What cycle length do you have again? xxx


----------



## kalou1972

Hi Laura .....depends on what mood the MFAF decides on !! ( I'll leave you to guess what the MF stands for !!)

I'm usually 27-28 days ....going on last month think my O day should be around next Friday/Saturday. Gonna keep a hard fast eye on my temping this month !!xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I am going to be testing on the 31st/1st, so could you put me down for 1st? Dip my toes in both threads :D
Thank you. :dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

The witch is due on the 4th so could you add me for that day please. Thanks Caterpiller!


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Put me in on Jan 9th :thumbup:. 


:hug:


----------



## Kita

Im due on the 9th.. sign me up!


----------



## Mama_Jess

Id Love to Join as well :) can you please put me down for the 4th?


----------



## laura6914

kalou1972 said:


> Hi Laura .....depends on what mood the MFAF decides on !! ( I'll leave you to guess what the MF stands for !!)
> 
> I'm usually 27-28 days ....going on last month think my O day should be around next Friday/Saturday. Gonna keep a hard fast eye on my temping this month !!xx

You crack me up chick, :haha: i think i have a good idea. Mines just as bad. Used to be 31 and the past 3 months have been 27-28. WTF. lol. i gave up temping a long tme ago. Cause i work shifts and sometimes sleep through the day it just wasnt working. I just stick to my OPKs.
xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

All done - ta ladies


----------



## stephwiggy

hiya i will be testing on the 17th as i dont think this will be my month - onwards and upwards


----------



## TTC4No3

Looks like the 4th is a busy day!


----------



## laura6914

It is lets hope we all get :bfp:s. 
xxx


----------



## wantingno.2

TTC4No3 said:


> Looks like the 4th is a busy day!

i was just thinking that, hopefully all BFP's !


----------



## Caterpiller

Steph - don't be such a party pooper - I reckon it must at least be your turn love!


----------



## Mama_Jess

HeHe Excited for the 4th Now :) Lets all Hope for BFP! and Since where Alot of Gals on the same day it also means we can symptom spot together during the 2ww


----------



## wantingno.2

what cycle we all on?, this is no. 6 for me.... so thats my lucky number (3) times 2 so that means it's doubley lucky right!!??


----------



## Mama_Jess

lol Cycle 2 for Me! 

and hope you get twice the Luck wanting :p maybe i will too since its the 2th cycle? lol


----------



## laura6914

erm....... well i have been trying for 2 years so a lot of cycles. lol. 
But my first cycle on clomid so hoping for that long waited for :bfp:
xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Mama_Jess said:


> HeHe Excited for the 4th Now :) Lets all Hope for BFP! and Since where Alot of Gals on the same day it also means we can symptom spot together during the 2ww

sounds like a great plan 



wantingno.2 said:


> what cycle we all on?, this is no. 6 for me.... so thats my lucky number (3) times 2 so that means it's doubley lucky right!!??

"only" on cycle #2 here; but already feels like a lifetime somehow :S lol 
And that "doubley lucky" sounds about right  Loads of baby dust to all :D


----------



## Kita

Cycle 2 for me.. Hoping for that BFP THIS time! AF getting me on monday completely shattered me!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi stick me down for testing on 1st pls. 3rd cycle for me ttc no.3 so I've got my fingers crossed for a nice bfp for a new years day pressie! Xx


----------



## wantingno.2

laura6914 said:


> erm....... well i have been trying for 2 years so a lot of cycles. lol.
> But my first cycle on clomid so hoping for that long waited for :bfp:
> xx

Awww Laura that is definately a long enough wait, defo your BFP this time 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laura6914

Im so hoping this is going to be the lucky 2010 thread with lots of :bfp:s and i soooo hope to be one of them.


----------



## wantingno.2

My son took 2 cycles so it's definately lucky!! 

:dust:

dont know what's going on this time


----------



## laura6914

wantingno.2 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> erm....... well i have been trying for 2 years so a lot of cycles. lol.
> But my first cycle on clomid so hoping for that long waited for :bfp:
> xx
> 
> Awww Laura that is definately a long enough wait, defo your BFP this time
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

thank you very much, i hope its all of our times. We all deserve it. :happydance: xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

Caterpiller said:


> Steph - don't be such a party pooper - I reckon it must at least be your turn love!

who me - if so not being a party pooper lol - just chillaxed xx


----------



## Caterpiller

Chill on honey - you're doing it right


----------



## jodie4805

cycle 10 for me... I think. I'm starting to lose count already.


----------



## parkgirl

Would you please add me to the 5th? Thanks!


----------



## Stacey_89

15th for me please :) bring on the 2010 bumps!!!!!!!

X


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated - have a lovely day all


----------



## emmys_james

U might aswell put me down for this one since i really dont think dec is my month XD


----------



## Caterpiller

For which day sweetie - I couldn't find the date on the other one either


----------



## Marrissa_E

could u pls put me down for 9th Jan pls. Thanks!


----------



## emmys_james

Caterpiller said:


> For which day sweetie - I couldn't find the date on the other one either

on 25th.
i'm not even in 2ww for this month yet but i know dec not my month. not enough bding lol ;p :cry:


----------



## Caterpiller

Cheer up and consider it done - 2010 would be a much better year anyway


----------



## WelshRose

Hey everyone...:hugs:

Caterpillar could you please put me down for ....???....the 30th? I may need to change it as I have no clue when this super wonky cycle is gonna end....FX'd it's going to be soon!

Can't wish everyone enough :dust: for their :bfp:...and an end to the ttc rollercoaster!

:hugs:


----------



## nurseh14

Can you put me down for the 19th please? Fingers crossed and :dust: to all you ladies :)!


----------



## Caterpiller

Done my dear


----------



## emmys_james

Caterpiller said:


> Cheer up and consider it done - 2010 would be a much better year anyway

ty my flower :) and it sure is, new start to everything and goodbye to 2009 which has been awful LOL


----------



## spencerbear

Can you add me for the 3rd please x

Heres hoping that this month is luckier


----------



## majm1241

16th Please! :) I'm not testing early anymore. Well, I'll prbably cave but who doesn't. lol


----------



## blessedbylife

i'll betesting midnight on the 1st!!! :)


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated


----------



## blessedbylife

thank you so ever much! i'm so excited! this is our last month TTC before we turn to NTNP, so i really feel liek this will be it!


----------



## Caterpiller

:dust:


----------



## sar35

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Caterpiller

I was about to say Sarah - get out of here - you're pregnant - hope all is well with you and your bean - :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun im down for the december thread for dec 25.. but if i dont get my bfp illl be oving on the 10th of jan which is my birthday :haha:

and testing jan 24th :D will u add me to the list plz :thumbup:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

HI can you put me down for 7th please. Its my 28th Birthday on that day and would be a great birthday present!


----------



## RedRose19

haha emz looks like we both might be getting a good birthday present... tho mine is more around ov time... :blush: hehe


----------



## Caterpiller

@babyhopes10 - hears wishing you a VERY happy birthday

@emzdreamgirl - I am FX'd you get your birthday :bfp:

You are now added to the list ladies :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

Just saw your tittle! :) I think January 2010 is going to have a jillion :bfp:s!:dust:


----------



## Caterpiller

Yes my love - and hopefully ours will be included - :dust: to you


----------



## caro103

Jan 29th for me please! 

:happydance:heres to all our BFP's in 2010!! :happydance:


----------



## My bo bo

Hi,

Can you put me down for the 1st please :) xx


----------



## notquitesure

Can you add my test date as 11th please... last 3 cycles between 24 - 28 days so I should know by then :) thanks x


----------



## LauraLy

emzdreamgirl said:


> HI can you put me down for 7th please. Its my 28th Birthday on that day and would be a great birthday present!

It would an awesome birthday present!!!! I am testing on the 9th...which is my DH 29th birthday! I think he'd enjoy a BFP all wrapped with a big bow...don't you!?!?:thumbup: Fx we can both fulfill the birthday wishes!!!!!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Angelblue

LauraLy said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> HI can you put me down for 7th please. Its my 28th Birthday on that day and would be a great birthday present!
> 
> It would an awesome birthday present!!!! I am testing on the 9th...which is my DH 29th birthday! I think he'd enjoy a BFP all wrapped with a big bow...don't you!?!?:thumbup: Fx we can both fulfill the birthday wishes!!!!!:happydance:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi please can you also put me down for the 9th along side my cycle buddy - woo come on we can do it PMA PMA PMA

Good Luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Caterpiller

All done :dust:


----------



## blessedbylife

Good luck ttc ladies!


----------



## camocutie2006

:dust::dust:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks for adding me! :)


----------



## Caterpiller

You're welcome majm1241 - and I just wanted to say how sorry I am on your loss - here's wishing you a speedy new :bfp: - :dust:


----------



## laura6914

how is everyone finding this cycle? Im only on CD 5 and its driving me NUTS!!!! :sad1:
xx


----------



## LunaBean

Can u put me down for the 2nd Jan please girls!! That's also my nieces 2nd birthday, so hope she brings me luck, cus 2 is my lucky number!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Can you put me down for the 5th pretty please? This will be my first cycle ttc since my ectopic so the chances of me getting a bfp are slim but hey!


----------



## blessedbylife

:shrug:having AF type cramps 1dpo... my cycles are so confusing now.


----------



## camocutie2006

blessedbylife said:


> :shrug:having AF type cramps 1dpo... my cycles are so confusing now.

are your cycles usually pretty spot on?


----------



## blessedbylife

they had been- exactly 4 weeks apart- until i moved from california to illinois, now they range from 29-35 days... each month i get extreame sore bbs, feel very heavy, then last month i even had bad nausea, and then AF would show up just when i'm sure that i'm prego... AF is such a witch...


----------



## ttcbaby117

can u add me for Jan 6th?


----------



## ttcbaby117

blessedbylife said:


> :shrug:having AF type cramps 1dpo... my cycles are so confusing now.

blessed - I have had the same symptoms since coming off the pill....horrible to have such great pg symptoms and then NOTHING!!!!


----------



## camocutie2006

blessedbylife said:


> they had been- exactly 4 weeks apart- until i moved from california to illinois, now they range from 29-35 days... each month i get extreame sore bbs, feel very heavy, then last month i even had bad nausea, and then AF would show up just when i'm sure that i'm prego... AF is such a witch...

argh thats no fun at all. hmm i wonder what mad your periods different..


----------



## majm1241

Hi, sorry to be a pest but can you go ahead and change me to the 7th instead of the 16th? Too far away and AF should be here on the 7th.


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated - sorry with the time difference and slight problems connecting, has taken a little time. Have a lovely day all


----------



## Zoe_puppy

hi! could you add me for the 8th?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Im sending out some babydust to everyone. Hopefully january will be the month for us to concieve. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

yes ma'am! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi there,

Can you please add me for the 9th?

Good luck ladies!


----------



## stmw

Hello everyone!!

Can you please add me onto the list for the 1st please? :)

:dust: for us all! Hoping this will be the month for lots of :bfp: !! 

Kick of the year to a great start :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## Caterpiller

Updated an d :dust: to all


----------



## bubbles

Can I be put down for the 19th please. Not that I'm holding out much hope


----------



## majm1241

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Can you please add me to 5th Jan? Hoping to get a BFP after my chemical this month. Hopefully my body now knows what to do!!! Thank you


----------



## Caterpiller

:dust: with the updates


----------



## Elphaba

Hi,

This is my first month TTC. Can you put me down for January 8th?


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

hi!! Can you put me down for Jan 19th please! Thank you!


----------



## maratobe

hi girls! could you please add me to the 17th???
thank you


----------



## Caterpiller

All done ladies

@Elphaba - good luck with this cycle - hope you get your speedy :bfp:
@Waiting2bMommuy - glad that deployment is over - get busy Mrs
@maratobe - so sorry for your loss sweetheart - hope this time is successful for you.


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hi everyone! Count me in for testing on the 15th! Thanks xxxxx


----------



## cyclura

could you put me down for Jan 28th please :happydance:


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated :dust:


----------



## StinaLeigh

would you please add me for the 5th? thank you! =)


----------



## Annamumof2

Could i be put down for the 12th please as im due that day


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Caterpiller and Camocutie! I hope to ov somewhere between the 28th Dec and the 3rd Jan so hopefully will be testing by the 17th at the latest. can you put me down for that day, but I will update once I know what my insides feel like doing this month?

Thanks ladies and good luck!!


----------



## Caterpiller

All done Lamburai - :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

:dust::dust:


----------



## Caterpiller

bump


----------



## notquitesure

I said I wouldn't do this but... please add me for testing 9th Jan, thanks xxx


----------



## lovebabies

Hey everyone! I would like to join! I will be testing possibly on 11 january! Im not looking forward to the 2 horrible waiting weeks, drives me crazy haha.
Hopefully we all get this cycle our BFP!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

AF is due 11th Jan but DH has banned me for testing unless I'm 4 days late, so can you put me down for the 15th please? 

Sprinkling lots of :dust: on this thread

x


----------



## mommyinwtg

Caterpiller said:


> Dear All
> 
> Camocutie 2006 and I will be jointly hosting this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the first testing thread of 2010 - add your dates here and lets see if we can kick start 2010 with lots of :bfp: s
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 1st
> jojo-m
> Drazic<3
> Ladybird28
> blessedbylife
> My bo bo
> stmw
> 
> 2nd
> Caterpiller
> MrsCrabsticke
> LizzieMoon
> 
> 3rd
> hopeful2010
> spencerbear
> 
> 4th
> Kalou1972
> wantingno.2
> Laura6914
> TTC4No3
> Mama_Jess
> 
> 5th
> Parkgirl
> KimmyB
> fifi-folle
> StinaLeigh
> 
> 6th
> ttcbaby117
> 
> 7th
> J's promise
> emzdreamgirl
> majm1241
> 
> 8th
> Zoe_puppy
> Elphaba
> 
> 9th
> LauraLy
> ArticBaby
> Kita
> Marissa_E
> Angelblue
> TaeBoMama
> 
> 10th
> 
> 11th
> notquitesure
> 
> 12th
> Kattykins
> Annamumof2
> 
> 13th
> ablacketer
> 
> 14th
> Nurseh14
> 
> 15th
> Jodie4805
> Stacey_89
> Wewantourmush
> 
> 16th
> 
> 17th
> Stephwiggy
> Waiting2bMommy
> Lamburai1703
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th
> bubbles
> maratobe
> 
> 20th
> 
> 21st
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> babyhopes10
> 
> 25th
> emmys_james
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> MrsH1980
> cyclura
> 
> 29th
> caro103
> 
> 30th
> WelshRose
> 
> 31st ​

Please add me for the 9th. Thanks!


----------



## Caterpiller

All done with :dust:


----------



## MrsLQ

Please can you put me down for the 3rd please. I am due between Dec 30th and the 1st. Shall try and hold out, although last month was 5 days late....eeek.

Thank you


----------



## Caterpiller

:dust: MrsLQ


----------



## ablacketer

december was a bomb and it looks like my guess of the 13th is spot on :)


----------



## Minimin

Hey can I join? I should be getting AF on or around the 2nd. I will probably last until the 3rd to test- though I would like to think I have some self restraint and can wait until 9th which will be AF a week late.
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

@blacketer - sorry hun - :dust: for next time

@Minimin - done my dear - put you down for the 2nd - :dust: to you


----------



## ablacketer

thx Cat :)


----------



## Caterpiller

Done my dear :dust:


----------



## sondra_mama

jan. 22 i will hopefully be testing at 9DPO.


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

please can I join? AF arrived yesterday, so reckon i'll test on 14 Jan. thank you and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Caterpiller

All done my dears :dust:


----------



## laura6914

Hi ladies how are you doing? I am now 1DPO i ovulated 2 days early so i think AF will now be due two days early to as she always shows 14 DPO. 

Here goes the 2WW. 

xxx


----------



## csmith

Hi - can you put me down for testing on the 23rd please - fingers crossed for everybody that Jan will be our month.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waitin4numb3

hi can u put me down for the 6th please!


----------



## Vilranda

I'm hoping i won't need to join but I wanted to get this thread before I couldn't find it anymore! :haha:

If AF doesn't show her face and if everything is normal (my cycles are normally 28 days but I've gone to 29 a few times) I will be testing the 18th of January. I will let you know though if it changes. :thumbup:

:dust: I'm sorry but I'm hoping I won't need to join! LOL


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello everyone. This is it ladies!! Jan 2010 new year. Can you put me down for the 8th of Jan. I want to see some :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi!

Can you put me down for the 19th?


----------



## Caterpiller

All done with :dust:


----------



## nurseh14

Can you add me to the 20th please?


----------



## soon2 b wifey

put me down for the 6th please


----------



## Caterpiller

:dust: to all


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi:flower:
can you put me down for the 1st,i should be O early next week and i know jan 1st will be about 10po but i'm so impatient lol:blush:

thanks x


----------



## Caterpiller

xcited4mybump - your wish is my command :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

:dust: ladies! i cant wait to see all the :bfp:s were going to get!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I am so bored!! I am only CD6 and feels like my cycle is split into 2 equally crappy two week waits!! I hate waiting to ov, I hate the 2ww - the only good day is knowing you've ov'd!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Lamburai1703 said:


> I am so bored!! I am only CD6 and feels like my cycle is split into 2 equally crappy two week waits!! I hate waiting to ov, I hate the 2ww - the only good day is knowing you've ov'd!!

so true! I think im ovulating at the moment so i keep pulling DH into the bedroom and explaining to him i only have a small window of 36 hours! then the next two weeks will be really hard!!! although at least there is christmas in the middle.


----------



## Caterpiller

:dust: to all - less than 10 till the 2010 :bfp: s start rolling in


----------



## ablacketer

ooooh fx!!!!!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Caterpiller said:


> :dust: to all - less than 10 till the 2010 :bfp: s start rolling in

How exciting! Good luck to all of you fine ladies.:dust:


----------



## Willynilly

Jan 8th please! thx


----------



## Beans

Add me to the 12th please... lol as someone else said it is early but.... if I hold out even that long with out POAS i will be shocked and amazed! :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Im kinda gun shy of these threads now, I get my bfp and then have to come back and get it taken away! :rofl: Okay Im game, may I have the 1st please!


----------



## Caterpiller

I'm rooting for you WannaB :winkwink:
:dust: to all you ladies


----------



## TaeBoMama

I'm rooting for you too, WannaB. :winkwink:


----------



## WannaB

If nothing else ever eventuates, I will have "met" some of the nicest ladies that will ever walk this earth, so it will be still worth the journey I've had to travel! Loving the support, thanks so much!:hugs:


----------



## xcited4mybump

i haven't ovulated yet,i think it'll be tomorrow or thursday(my b'day!)i've been having lower abdomen cramping the last couple of days,which is a sign it's coming:happydance::sex:this past thursday,saturday and last night:kiss:will be doing it again tonight,tomorrow and for the rest of the week,even though oh is convinced i'm preggo:hugs:he thinks it's so simple:winkwink:i haven't had any ewcm yet and i usually am moist down there so fx it'll happen the next couple of days:happydance:

do you guys think i should test on the 1st or would it be two soon?i have a 2pk of cb digi's on standby,whats your opinion?

thanks:kiss:


----------



## laura6914

Hey hunny. If your testing early i wouldnt use clear blue digitals as they are crap. I would use perhaps a FRER. They are on sale in boots at the minute and are the best out there apparently. 

I was due to test the 4th but as i OVd two days early AF will be due two days early so im going to be testing on the 1st two days early. lol. I really hope that makes sense lol. xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi thanks hun,yeah i've heard the cb digi's aren't reliable so early on,i'm thinking maybe i shouldn't test on the 1st anyway whatever i use.i don't want to get dissappointed on the 1st day of a new year:nope:atm i can't afford to buy anymore tests so i'll just have to hold out until 4th or 5th:wacko:

best of luck with testing!!!you 'o' early hun,good job your keeping check:winkwink:i'm on cd13 so hopefully i'm right on track!!

lots of:dust::dust::dust: to you:kiss:


----------



## laura6914

Im on my first month of clomid. I normally OV CD13 but its brought it forward by 2 days. I have 13 pregnancy tests at hom waiting for me. As we are visiting our family over xmas ill be testing when up my mums. Im hoping to get a BFP whilst there so i can share the good news with everyone. 

If yu OV tomorrow and test on 1st you will be 8DPO so even though its early it could still show up depending on when implantation took place. bucket loads of xmas :dust: to you hunny. xxx


----------



## loopyloo23

Hello, please put me down for the 16th, this is my first cycle since stopping the pill, so not quite sure when I'll ovulate, so may need to update this once I know!

Thanks,

L


----------



## hopeful2010

Can you change me from 3rd to 6th


----------



## Caterpiller

Good luck Loopyloo - here's looking at speedy :bfp:

Hopeful - your wish is my command

:dust:


----------



## emma'n'ollie

Can I join in please? I am going to be testing on the 6th I think :)


----------



## needbabydust

hi
can you put me down for 18th please? this is my last one until after i am married, so hopwfully it will happen this time.

Cheers

Good luck everyone


----------



## nurselochia

I'll be testing on the 21st.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hello, can you please put me down to test 19th Jan (my birthday!)

Good Luck and babydust to all! xx


----------



## Caterpiller

All done ladies - let's hope you have an extra special B'day Ava Grace.

:dust: to you all


----------



## mrsbling

Hi,

Could you put me down for 23rd please :flower:


----------



## Caterpiller

done mrsbling - :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Hi ladies!

Thanks Caterpiller for doing this!! Can you please put me down for the 11th. I'm ovulating on Christmas day :dance:


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm torn,,, 8th or 15 . . . . . put me down for 8th, and i'll see how i feel . . . .


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! Can you stick me down for the 4th too please - here's hoping to a load of BFP's to bring in the new year!!! Xx


----------



## mamaxm

the 8th please! praying for :bfp:s for everyone!


----------



## bubulix

I'll be due on the 16th of January but will probably test before that date but I'll put it down for the 16th.

Thanks for doing this - it's great to see how many positives we actually get in a month!


----------



## Caterpiller

All done ladies - :dust:


----------



## Minimin

Caterpiller said:


> @Minimin - done my dear - put you down for the 2nd - :dust: to you

Thanks Caterpillar! Good luck ladies


----------



## WantaBelly

I just had an early MC on December 7th so I'm not sure where I'm at in my cycle.....
Please put me down for testing on the 1st and I'll go from there.

Thank you!


----------



## bernina

January 19th please!!! Thank you again for keeping this thread up!!


----------



## moochacha

Thought i might pop in and dust you all!! hehe


:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Have a wonderful Christmas ladies and I pray you all get your Bfp!!


----------



## Caterpiller

@Wantabelly - sorry for your loss sweetie - wish you a speedy :bfp:

@bernina - good luck :dust:


----------



## Naturalmystic

Hi

Put me down for the 24th please


----------



## aikoflavored

can you put me down for the 5th? :)


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

could you please put me down for jan 7. thank you


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Ladies! I expect to get my *BFP* on *January 17 *so please add me!


----------



## Caterpiller

Alright - all updated - hope everyone had a lovely Christmas - big :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Kate, as you know the old hag got me on Christmas day so please can I join you and be put down for testing on 24th January. Not sure what is going on with me yet and as you know I may not be ovulating but stick me down anyway lovely xx


----------



## ablacketer

super weird month. My bewbs are talkin to me (they tighten up and release like when I breast fed) but they arent sore and im incredibly horny!

AND Im a full half a degree LOWER than normal! look at my period too! maybe we caught the eggy late?


----------



## gothique

Hi can you add me for 21st of January. I missed this thread somehow.


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi, i will be testing around the 10th/11th Jan...hopefully.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could you put me in for 24th please :)


----------



## claire911

20th Jan please poppet......I will get a :bfp: at some stage in 2010!!!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hiya!!
Im due AF on Jan 22nd!!:nope:
Please put me down,going to be getting lots of practising in before that!!:blush:
Heres to us all getting our :bfp:
Hope i dont see The Witch for a long long time!!:happydance:
:hugs::kiss: BabyC


----------



## petitpas

Hi,
Can you put me in for the 18th, please? This will be my first proper month. Bit nervous. Have parents staying during ovulation time so we'll see how the 'getting down to it' really goes...


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hello lovely, could you put me in for 22 January, that should be about right!! Although I am a POAS addict and start at about 9dpo, pmsl!! Thanks hunnie. xx


----------



## Vilranda

Okay my date will have to change. I'm not to when as of yet. And I'm tired to figure it out atm...


----------



## goddess25

Can you add me for the 14th please if AF has not shown itself before then.


----------



## 2016

Can you put me down for the 8th please that's 10dpo and the day AF is due. Off to catch that eggy now! :sex:


----------



## camocutie2006

Where almost there! :dust:


----------



## Munki

put me down for the 4th please. going to try and wait till then to test. fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## fairydust

Hi could you please put me down for the 15th...Please let Jan be my month...i can't cope with more BFNs :( xxx


----------



## ika

Stick me down for 13th please!! :flower:


----------



## bozzy

This will be my first testing thread....exciting! Please put me down for the 19th.


----------



## Britt11

Hello, could you please put me down for the 18th
thanks
fx'd


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hi, can you please put me down for the 5th?


----------



## gothique

Bump!

I don't want to lose this thread again.:winkwink:


----------



## Deb111

Can you add me for 11th please :dust:


----------



## TTCnumberone

Hi I'm a newbie - can you put me down for the 5th please!:thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

can i be put on for 3rd and 7th and 12th i am due either 4th or 12th Jan for period depending when it decied to arrive


----------



## Leilani

I'll be hanging out waiting til Jan 12th - cheers

FX everyone


----------



## PleaseBaby

Can you put me down for the 9th please x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

was just wondering how everyone is haning in there and if we have symptoms yet?? I am undecided...one day sore bbs the next not...lots of watery cm but I know I am past ovulation. Af should arrive Jan 4..so hopefull. Baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## Angel_dust

Could you put me down for the 24th please.x

Its my daughter's 14th birthday too so I'm hoping it might be a lucky day!


----------



## vaniilla

hey can I be put for the 31st please? xxx


----------



## im_mi

Hi guys! can you add me for the 24th please? thank you very much, good luck everyone :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Srrme

Hello ladies! I'll be testing on the 26th! Add me please! :winkwink:


----------



## poppysgirl3

put me for the 27th...i'm not even touching a test until i'm late this time...


----------



## lolly25

hi hun can you put me down for the 22nd plsx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Could you add me to the 16th please =) Good luck everyone! =) xxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys
is there anybody here that is on 6 or 7 dpo. I have a few symptoms but as i have been TTC for nearly a year now, i think that it is just wishful thinking again. FF didnt pick up ovulation again this month, but i have a idea when it was from checking CM etc, just dont think i took my temp at the perfect times, what with xmas etc. I have been charting on FF for about seven months and only once has it shown up as ovulating and that was on an unusual 36 day month on day 24 (!!!!!), they have since settled back to approx 28. which does worry me a tad. That coupled with the no luck in a year does point towards the need to speak to the doctor. anyways I am 7dpo and i have sore boobs (always do after ovluation though), white thick CM (sorry TMI), and horrendous heart burn. I know its just after xmas but i haven't had heartburn for years and i normally have an iron stomach. Also i keep having waves of nausea, not the kind that send me running to the bathroom but just make me feel bit sicky and rough...hopefully its a surge of pregnancy hormones!! .....lol...i wish!!!


----------



## WanderingStar

Hi, I'll be testing the 10th if I can hold out that long. Here's to all of us getting our BFP's in 2010.


----------



## cyclura

can I be a pain and change mine to the 31st please


----------



## rowleypolie

found this thread! yeah! can you put me down for the 19th of Jan...I am hoping this is our month! (3rd cycle trying after M/C)


----------



## parkgirl

:dust: I hope to see a lot of :bfp: for this month.


----------



## terrri86

hey hun can you put me down for the 6th Jan pls AF is due then xx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya sorry but can u take me down as im not ttc anymore, thanks :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

hello can you please put me down for the 26th 


thank you

hayleigh


----------



## kitty_girl

sorry posted on incorrect thread


----------



## lilfrog01

hey ladies!!! could you please put me down for the 10th? i'm splitting it right down the middle!! i will either be 6days late by then or 1 day late... depends on how i use last months cycle!!! thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fiore

Can I have the 15th please?x


----------



## pinkflamingo

can you please add me on the 15th?

Fingers crossed for us all! x


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated ladies - can't wait to see who gives us our first :bfp: - all the best and :dust: to all - Happy New Year lovlies


----------



## Srrme

mumanddad said:


> hello can you please put me down for the 26th
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> hayleigh

Yay! We're cycle buddies! :hugs:


----------



## confused27

hey great idea im testing early on the 2nd then the 7th if u want to add me babydust to all x


----------



## kirsten627

I will be testing on the 21st. 

Hoping we all get our BFP's!


----------



## goddess25

This is the first time I have joined a thread like this. Are you supposed to give a little update here whether you have your BFP or the witch.


----------



## Caterpiller

Yes Goddess - if you get your :bfp: or witch - either - but hopefully you'll get your :bfp:


----------



## cheekybint

Can you put me down for the 2nd please? :)


----------



## lilmissmama

Hello! I am new to this board. My testing date is the 23rd. :)


----------



## rubyloo

hi there! have irregular cycles sooooo - could you pop me down for the 4th and 11th? thanks! x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Caterpiller said:


> Dear All
> 
> Camocutie 2006 and I will be jointly hosting this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the first testing thread of 2010 - add your dates here and lets see if we can kick start 2010 with lots of :bfp: s
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 1st
> jojo-m
> Drazic<3
> Ladybird28
> blessedbylife
> My bo bo
> stmw
> xcited4mybump
> WannaB
> Wantabelly
> 
> 2nd
> MrsCrabsticke
> LizzieMoon
> Minimin
> confused27
> cheekybint
> 
> 3rd
> spencerbear
> MrsLQ
> 
> 4th
> Kalou1972
> wantingno.2
> Laura6914
> TTC4No3
> Mama_Jess
> opticalillus5
> Munki
> 
> 5th
> Parkgirl
> KimmyB
> fifi-folle
> StinaLeigh
> aikoflavored
> LuvMyBoys
> TTCnumberone
> 
> 6th
> ttcbaby117
> waiting4numb3
> soon2 b wifey
> hopeful2010
> emma'n'ollie
> terrri86
> 
> 7th
> J's promise
> emzdreamgirl
> majm1241
> reedsgirl1138
> 
> 8th
> Zoe_puppy
> Elphaba
> Dipar_Butt3
> Willynilly
> MissyMojo
> maxaxm
> 2016
> 
> 9th
> LauraLy
> ArticBaby
> Kita
> Marissa_E
> Angelblue
> TaeBoMama
> notquitesure
> mommyinwtg
> Pleasebaby
> 
> 10th
> Hazelnut
> WanderingStar
> lilfrog01
> 
> 11th
> lovebabies
> Moochacha
> Deb111
> 
> 12th
> Kattykins
> Annamumof2
> Beans
> Leilani
> 
> 13th
> ablacketer
> ika
> 
> 14th
> mumtotwoboys
> goddess25
> 
> 15th
> Jodie4805
> Stacey_89
> Wewantourmush
> MrsJ08
> fairydust
> Fiore
> pinkflamingo
> 
> 16th
> Loopyloo23
> bubulix
> xMissxZoiex
> 
> 17th
> Stephwiggy
> Waiting2bMommy
> Lamburai1703
> mrskcbrown
> 
> 18th
> Vilranda
> needbabydust
> petitpas
> Britt11
> 
> 19th
> bubbles
> maratobe
> wish2bmama
> Ava Grace
> bernina
> bozzy
> rowleypolie
> 
> 20th
> nurseh14
> claire911
> 
> 21st
> nurselochia
> gothique
> kirsten627
> 
> 22nd
> sondra_mama
> BABYCAREY
> allaandcallum
> lolly25
> 
> 23rd
> csmith
> mrsbling
> 
> 24th
> Naturalmystic
> mrphyemma
> foxyloxy28
> Angel_dust
> im_mi
> 
> 25th
> emmys_james
> 
> 26th
> Srrme
> mumanddad
> 
> 27th
> poppysgirl3
> 
> 28th
> MrsH1980
> 
> 29th
> caro103
> 
> 30th
> WelshRose
> 
> 31st
> Vaniilla
> Cyclura ​

Hi hun

You spelt my username wrong, could you please change it. Thanks xx


----------



## Vilranda

Could you change my testing date from the 18th to the 22nd. I ended up being 5 days late last cycle. Thanks :D

And as my 'fertile week' is over my hubby's b-day, hopefully we can get lucky :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Ellena

Can you add me please, due to test tomorrow 1st) :winkwink:

Ellena


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I will be a January tester. Will *try* to hold out until Jan 21st!


----------



## spencerbear

Can you move me please back to the 28th. The old witch came to visit early this month. Thanks x

Happy New Year and lots of luck to everyone x


----------



## ArmyMama

Hi hi! Can you please put me down to test on the 3rd? Gracias! :D Oh and btw, thanks for running the thread. You rock!


----------



## camocutie2006

ooooooooooooooo were gettin so close ladies! cant wait for yall to all start rolling in with :bfp:s


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Can you add me for the 9th? I had food poisoning and my pill let an egg out! Thank God I started temping a month earlier out of curiousity, right? I never imagined I'd actually need it!


----------



## stmw

hello all,

I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on! 

Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!

:dust: to all!!

xxxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

stmw said:


> hello all,
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on!
> 
> Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xxxx

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Fantastic start, stmw! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissmama

Congrats STMW!!! H&H 9 Months!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!!


----------



## LauraLy

stmw said:


> hello all,
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on!
> 
> Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Bring on 2010...and all the :bfp: !!!!! 

LOTS OF :dust: for all our January testers...lets keep 'em coming! :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Congrats stmw!:hugs: Count me out ladies, goodluck to everyone else for this month, hope to see lots of lovley bfps!:hugs:


----------



## blessedbylife

I'm out... Didn't ovulate due to an ovarian cyst. Darn! Still not entirely sure if we're going to try again...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

stmw said:


> hello all,
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on!
> 
> Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xxxx

HOW AWESOME!! Hopefully you started the baby ball a rolling!! Sticky baby dust to all of us!!:baby:


----------



## goddess25

stmw said:


> hello all,
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on!
> 
> Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xxxx


Congrats hun


----------



## Mama_Jess

Count me out Ladies! the wicked Witch Is Here for Me! :( On the bright side i can Now celebrate the New Year with my DH enjoying some Well Deserved Drinks! And cant wait to Start All Over in the New Year :) But good Luck to all you Gals and Lets see those BFPs roll!!! YAY!


----------



## aikoflavored

I got a bfn this morning, but keeping my hopes up I'm only 10 dpo. I hope this is a lucky year for everyone!

I hope you're all having a fun new years eve!


----------



## WantaBelly

I broke down and tested this morning and got a bfn. I honestly have no idea where I'm at in my cycle as I miscarried on Dec 7th at 6weeks along. I'm thinking about just testing everyday......


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats stmw H&H 9M to you - sorry Mama_Jess - onward and upward to the next egg.

Happy New Year and :dust: to all testers


----------



## stmw

reedsgirl1138 said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> hello all,
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, but Im still going to test tomorrow so keep me on!
> 
> Ooo was :bfp: btw! Yay! Hopefully the first of many!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> HOW AWESOME!! Hopefully you started the baby ball a rolling!! Sticky baby dust to all of us!!:baby:Click to expand...

thankyou!! hopefully! baby :dust: to all of you!! xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Can you move me to the 30th please, AF got me this morning :(


----------



## Lisa2701

oh can u add me please. test date 15th 

Thanks 

Lisa xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

hi, can you put me down for the 10th plz x


----------



## Minimin

Hey I was naughty and tested yesterday- faint line- not sure. I did post the pictures on the gallery site- let me know what you think. I am waiting till :witch: is late (tomorrow or Monday) and test again. eekkkkkk


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well still no af for me - i think i ov'd late this month argh i'm all confused with my cycle

got a faint bfp on n ic so i need some sticky vibes gosh i hope this is it.


----------



## Minimin

MrsCrabsticke said:


> well still no af for me - i think i ov'd late this month argh i'm all confused with my cycle
> 
> got a faint bfp on n ic so i need some sticky vibes gosh i hope this is it.

lots of Sticky Vibes sent your way :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

thanks minimin, when are you going to test again? 

hope the witch stays away for you


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello

Congratulations on your BFP already! What a great start to the year. Any chance I can join you??

I'm on my 6th cycle ttc and due to test on 20th Jan if AF doesn't arrive. 

Good luck and :dust: to all xx


----------



## LuciLu88

Can I join?? I'm testing on the 13th Jan :)
xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

Yay!


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats and lots of sticky baby dust to those who have gotten a BFP already!! what a great way to start a new decade!! as for me i think the :witch: is trying to show her ugly face... woke up this am with pink spotting,:cry:. no cramping or any ususal af signs so who knows. i have however been on pain medicine for the last couple of days along with an antibiotic for an infected tooth so maybe it changed things. all i know is if this is the witch, then she is early.. but had an off cycle last month so :shrug:. i will find out in the am. good luck to everyone else waiting to test!!


----------



## josey123

Please could you put me down for the 4th Jan Thanks x

Good luck to all those waiting inc myself x


----------



## Deb111

Congrats stmw :happydance:

Can I ask how long you've been trying for?

H&H 9 months to you!

Deb xx


----------



## stmw

thankyou!! Ive been TTC since June/July, so it didnt take long really...

Thankyou so much for your kind words!!

xxxx


----------



## Minimin

MrsCrabsticke said:


> thanks minimin, when are you going to test again?
> 
> hope the witch stays away for you

I am 13dpo today. my LP is 13 days so as of tomorrow I am officially late! I may test tomorrow morning. But do another superdrug one. See if it is darker than the one already posted.

What about you? Are you going to try another IC and when?


----------



## Claire1985

Hi just joined this forum can you put me down for 24th please.


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi folks... I couldn't wait till I was late so have tested yesterday and today - 2 faint (but visible to mine and OH's eyes) BFPs!! Hopefully the witch will stay away - stick little bean, stick!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

congratulations hun! thats great news!! xx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Hun! :happydance:


----------



## Stacey_89

AF got me last night :(
I thought she wud be coming rele late again, but shes finaly starting to become regular now,relieved !


----------



## TaeBoMama

opticalillus5 said:


> Hi folks... I couldn't wait till I was late so have tested yesterday and today - 2 faint (but visible to mine and OH's eyes) BFPs!! Hopefully the witch will stay away - stick little bean, stick!!!

Congrats to you!:happydance:


----------



## opticalillus5

Cheers guys - Fx for all of us to add lots more BFP's to the January thread! :dust: to all!!!! xxxxx


----------



## babyell

Hi Hun can you put me down for the 9th (providing AF doesn't get me first!) x


----------



## Trying4ababy

AF is due 8th so put me down for then


----------



## emz87

Hey hun can you put me down for the 12th please!! good luck to everyone x x


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you move me to the 6th please, providing AF doesn't show up?
Congratulations to all the BFP's so far!!! This is Great!


----------



## PleaseBaby

opticalillus5 congratulations, fingers crossed for lots more BFP's x


----------



## lilfrog01

opticalillus5 said:


> Hi folks... I couldn't wait till I was late so have tested yesterday and today - 2 faint (but visible to mine and OH's eyes) BFPs!! Hopefully the witch will stay away - stick little bean, stick!!!



CONGRATS!!!! 2 BFP so far and it's the 1st day of the new year!! there's hope for us yet!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## camocutie2006

woo hoo :bfp:s :dance::dance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Happy New Year! Can you please add my name to Jan. 7th?

Thank you and Baby Dust to everyone!!


----------



## sma1588

im on the 5th for the doctors urine test because im not sure whats going on with my other test. darn blue dye test

not to sure if those lines are actually for my bfp, i swear i seen them very faint


----------



## Minimin

still a faint BFP- can you ladies see this or am I kidding myself. And why so faint at 14dpo?





Hope this one sticks and is the the right place. I am off to the docs for bloodwork STAT! due to last pregnancy being and Ectopic.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me.:cry:


----------



## Lawa

8th for me please @D


----------



## Lisa2701

Congratulations to the ladies with :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caro103

Hi, firstly congrats to the BFP's already! wow :happydance:

Please can I be a complete pain and change my date? me and OH weren't gonna try last month cos of xmas etc and didn't want people guessing we were trying by my not drinking, but mmm it seems I am now 2 days late :dohh:

Sooo....if nothing by tomorrow I'll be testing then :happydance:

Hoping I haven't pickled any little bean by drinking :nope: but luckily I didn't go crazy!

:dust:to all! xx


----------



## stmw

Minimin said:


> still a faint BFP- can you ladies see this or am I kidding myself. And why so faint at 14dpo?
> 
> View attachment 54569
> 
> 
> View attachment 54570
> 
> 
> Hope this one sticks and is the the right place. I am off to the docs for bloodwork STAT! due to last pregnancy being and Ectopic.
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me.:cry:

I can see it Minimin!! Congrats!! :bfp:

Congrats to all who have had new year :bfp: !!! Everyone else - this is the year good luck and lots of :dust: to you!! xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

i def see a line :bfp: woo hoo!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey there hun so :wohoo: i got my :bfp: i tested on 1st and got bfp could u pls add me its been a year since i saw myself on a :bfp: list im no so excited im off to change tickers lmao thanks and congrats to all :bfp:s


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey can you add me for the fifteenth please, xxx


----------



## PleaseBaby

congrats to all with bfp's, an excellent start lets hope it continues x


----------



## lisak1234

Please put me down for the 29th. :)


----------



## mumanddad

wow 3 bfps already congratulation ladies


----------



## confused27

congrats to all the bfp's i tested today bfn but maybe too early yet will keep u posted x


----------



## lilfrog01

well congrats to everyone who is getting a bfp for new years!! unfortuanatly the :witch: showed her ugly face this am in full force.. so my days start again. last month shes 5 days late and only spots, this month she's early and killing me with cramps!!:growlmad: oh well, there is always the end of the month as now my cycle is early!!!! keep up the pma and keep getting those bfp's!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## danielle1987

put me down for the 12th please.. may this month bring loads of healthy bfps x


----------



## jopascoe

me down for the 7th please...

thanks


----------



## goddess25

Wow 3 BFPs already.. What a great start. Lets hope it becomes a record month for all our BFPs. Congratulations ladies.


----------



## Wallie

I've not been on one of these threads for some time now, so I'm hoping it's going to be a very lucky one:thumbup:

I won't be testing until the end of this month around the 29th. Can you pop my name in the testing list please?


----------



## lilfrog01

hey catapiller or camocutie, could you please put me down for around the 27th? the witch got me early this month so i will hopefully be able to test by then. thanks!!! you can leave me on the 10th put that the witch got me but i'm hoping to try again! you girls are great!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## louloubabs

Can you put me down for testing on 15th please?

:dust: to all those hoping for their :bfp:'s

XxX:kiss:


----------



## 2016

Can't believe I am saying this but the witch got me today after a 3 day luteal phase :cry:
Yes I'm sure it's the witch and yes I'm sure from temping if/when I ovd :cry: :cry:


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations to all of the :bfp: and :hug: to all of the :bfn:

I am having major symptoms like I did last month before I miscarried so I am still holding off testing until hopefully the 7th.


----------



## TaeBoMama

majm1241 said:


> Congratulations to all of the :bfp: and :hug: to all of the :bfn:
> 
> I am having major symptoms like I did last month before I miscarried so I am still holding off testing until hopefully the 7th.

Wishing you the best majm! :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

well just stalked the :bfp: announcment thread

3 more! i didnt see there names on the list but hey there still new year :bfp:s
charliemarina
mama2connor
zo23

congrats ladies!


----------



## Caterpiller

Everything is updated ladies, for those of you who aren't sure, please let me know when you are. Just a short note to let you know that I will be out of commission for 24 hours, so will update tomorrow afternoon - about 1pm GMT. Here's wishing for loads more :bfp: s.

:dust: to all you ladies POAS


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to the ladies who received their :bfp:s! :dust:


----------



## Leilani

Drazic<3 got her BFP on 31/12 - but is also here for the first - can she be added (or removed)?


----------



## babyfromgod

please can you put me down for the 17th, hoping if this is a bfp it's a sticky one as i just had chemical preg in dec


----------



## maxyp

hey can u put me down for the 8th.

FX for us all


----------



## jojo-m

I'm out witch got me, though can you put me down for 28th, I get 2 goes in Jan lol x


----------



## caro103

I'm out :witch: got me this morning, think onwards to Feb now as my cycle seems to have lenghtened.

:dust: to all


----------



## jennypurdy81

Hi, stick me down for the 15th.

Jenny
xxxx


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm out, the blasted witch got me this morning, totally gutted x


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi,well i did test on the 1st but got :bfn: although i was only 8dpo and i did use a clearblue digi......so i'm hoping it was too early to test.

i'll now be testing on the 5th january:flower: good luck girlies:D

thanks alot:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Can you move me to the 18th please? I got a peak on CBFM this morning so should ov today or tomorrow with any luck. I am NOT testing though. Absolutely categorically NOT. Well, I'm going to try not to.


----------



## stmw

haha lamb resist the urge to test :) hehe!! xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I'll try but no doubt I won't be able to resist! A BFN will crush my chipper mood!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

good news for the bfps so far. i really need some baby dust. cycle 12 and its wearing me down now. had more symptoms this month than before, had a temp dip after ovulation too around 5 or 6 dpo - see link to FF below. Would appreciate feedback if anyone has time to have a look. tested yesterday bfn - 10dpo, tested today and got a faint line between 5 and 10 minutes. The test says wait 5. prob evap though. Have bought loads of cheapie ones so just gonna test everyday till thursday - serious POAS addict and symptom spotter!!!


----------



## MrsH1980

Congrats on the first 2010 BFPS - witch got me yesterday Booooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lamburai1703

emzdreamgirl said:


> good news for the bfps so far. i really need some baby dust. cycle 12 and its wearing me down now. had more symptoms this month than before, had a temp dip after ovulation too around 5 or 6 dpo - see link to FF below. Would appreciate feedback if anyone has time to have a look. tested yesterday bfn - 10dpo, tested today and got a faint line between 5 and 10 minutes. The test says wait 5. prob evap though. Have bought loads of cheapie ones so just gonna test everyday till thursday - serious POAS addict and symptom spotter!!!

Your chart looks good, althoug did you put that ov date in manually? Is that why the crosshairs are blue not red? If so, you may not have ov'd til later which would make you less dpo? Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Lamburai1703 said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> good news for the bfps so far. i really need some baby dust. cycle 12 and its wearing me down now. had more symptoms this month than before, had a temp dip after ovulation too around 5 or 6 dpo - see link to FF below. Would appreciate feedback if anyone has time to have a look. tested yesterday bfn - 10dpo, tested today and got a faint line between 5 and 10 minutes. The test says wait 5. prob evap though. Have bought loads of cheapie ones so just gonna test everyday till thursday - serious POAS addict and symptom spotter!!!
> 
> Your chart looks good, althoug did you put that ov date in manually? Is that why the crosshairs are blue not red? If so, you may not have ov'd til later which would make you less dpo? Keep us posted and good luck!Click to expand...

yeah fertility friend has only ever pinpointed it on one month before, all other months i either just wait till AF or use my initiative ie EWCM and temps etc.
I agree it could realistically be anywhere between 9dpo and 13dpo. lol. I just know that my cycles are usually 28 days so i know when AF is due just had to make an educated guess at ovulation. Today may be 9dpo...god im confused!! 

Also im feeling rough today (flu i think) and so i know the next few days temps will be way out.


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to those with BFPs already!!

I'm still so very early on in this cycle and it feels like it's going to take forever for O time to arrive!


----------



## Charliemarina

i posted yesterday and asked to be added to the list, could u please add me huns think my post may have been missed :shrug: thanks huns i got my :bfp: on 1st jan 2010 :cloud9: and :dust: to u all xxxx


----------



## sleepen

could you please add me i will be testing on the 26th


----------



## doddy0402

hi, can u add me for testing on the 10th? af normally due on the 9th but cycles have been longer since mc in sept so I dont know.
thinking I ov on 26/27th tho.
thanks, and good luck to you all!x


----------



## nadira037

This is great, could you please add me for the 10th. Hopefully the bfp's will be contaigous! = )


----------



## kstancook

Can you please add me to the 28th of January? Thanks!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well im out - af just turned up onto next month i guess

congrats to our new bfp's and :dust: for those of us still waiting


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am out. Got a BFN sat morning and af decided to show her ugly face sunday morning...so I guess all my nausea was due to a stomache virus that my dh also ended up with as well..but we did get some great snuggle time laying in bed for a complete day yesterday feeling horrible but we was together. lol on to cycle 9..baby dust to all!!:baby:


----------



## ruby_baby

Can you please put me down for the 8th? I had a BFN on Saturday (I am so impatient) & have had minimal symptoms (only LOTS of cm which most sources say is no indicated) so it is not likely but you just never know. Was speaking to friend on the weekend who is 20 weeks, she had no symptoms whatsoever til week 8!
Good luck to all...


----------



## TTC4No3

Well no AF yet (due today) but had a BFN with a FRER and had a temp drop :( Will keep hoping 'til AF arrives.... hehe


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats Charliemarina - excellent news - H&H9 to you - sorry to you other ladies MrsH1980 - I had you down for the 28th January - is that correct for this cycle, or will you be moving on over to the February thread - ta hon.


----------



## ArticBaby

The witch got me this morning :cry:, that's okay. I need a few months to take better care of myself :thumbup:.

Congrats to all the bfp so far :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

Just an update with me. I have been testing and getting BFNs. Last test i done was 13DPO and im 17DPO today. AF is two days late. im testing again tomorrow so will keep your posted. 

Congrates to all the ladies with BFPs an to all the ladies who have got AF, hugs and heres to next month. 

xxx


----------



## Becky10

Hiya,

Can you please add me for 16th, just o'ing today!

Bxxx


----------



## spinneybaby

Please add me to tomorrow, the 5th...here's hoping....AF is 8 days late but last test on New Years Eve was BFN!


----------



## JLove84

Can you put me down for the 16th??? Probably testing before that, but FF says that's my test day. Thanks!:flower:


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone - I think i'm going to test on wednesday (6th). Think AF was due last wednesday, tested thursday and BFN but hoping I was just early as cycles irregular. 

Finger crossed for everyone. x


----------



## nnn84

Hey girls, 

can you put me down for the 14th please?

Am on round 2 of clomid and think I ovulated between December 30th and January 2nd!

Fingers crossed for everyone! Plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone too!

xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

hey, thought i'd better update...Witch got me today 2 days late! What a b*tch! Onwards to next month then!


----------



## Caterpiller

Sorry for the ladies who were visited by the :witch: , but look at it this way, she is cleaning out all the mess from last cycle and laying down new stuff for the next, she is not your enemy, just an unwelcome visitor - without her - there would be no clean bed for the next egg!


----------



## dizzy65

I got a :bfp: on Januaray 3rd :)


----------



## aikoflavored

dizzy65 said:


> I got a :bfp: on Januaray 3rd :)

congrats!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## nitsbaby

Hiya...I'll go for 9th jan....will be my first pregnancy test ever :)


----------



## nitsbaby

dizzy65 said:


> I got a :bfp: on Januaray 3rd :)

Heartly congratulations dear!! Enjoy ur time


----------



## kirsten627

dizzy65 said:


> I got a :bfp: on Januaray 3rd :)

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingno.2

Got my BFP today, very excited but very nervous..... best of luck to everyone else xxx

:dust:


----------



## Angelblue

wantingno.2 said:


> Got my BFP today, very excited but very nervous..... best of luck to everyone else xxx
> 
> :dust:

Yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## WanderingStar

AF :(


----------



## Britt11

wow 6 BFP's already, congrats! seems to be a good thread so far :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats to all the BFPs so far!


----------



## sleepen

:happydance:Congrats to all who got there BFP's


----------



## confused27

hi just to let you know i got a faint positive today going to do one tomoro will let you know congrats to all others :D


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Af has reared her ugly head. Count me out!! Good luck all!


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats to those who have gotten their :bfp:!! for all of us who got a visit from the :witch:, here's to the end of the month when we can all hopefully test again!!:happydance::happydance:! till then it's lots of :sex: for me and hopefully the :spermy: will do his job!!!:haha:


----------



## confused2010

Yay lots of BFPs!! Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations..8 :bfp:. In only 4 days :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

What a great start! Must be all the festive spirit lol 
Congratulations to all the new mums-to-be!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Hi

Please put me down for the 18th AF is due on the 18th....

Betheney


----------



## laura6914

just to update. AF still not shown her ugly head and no signs of her showing either. tested this morning and still BFNs. will keep you updated. 

Congrates to all the new BFPs. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## stmw

congrats to all the :bfp: 's!! xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

wow lots of :bfp:s to start the new year, hope to see lots more and sticky :dust: to those of you who have already got your :bfp:


----------



## laura6914

spok too soon. the witch is starting to rear her ugle head. thats me out. :sad2: just thought i would update. 

Good luck to all due to test.


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey :) Can you add me for the 22nd please? :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This month sure is dragging by lol


----------



## gothique

Wow, 8 already? Congratulations!!


----------



## lolley

Hi,
can you put me down for the 15th please.

congrats to all the bfp's already, sending :dust: to everyone x


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to all those BFP's so far...and to the ones the witch got, Hopefully you can keep her away next cycle! Please change my date from the 5th to Saturday the 9th as I am going to wait (been driving myself nuts with tests)...9-10 days late for AF...waiting patiently...


----------



## WantaBelly

I tested this morning with a CB Easy digital, not the kind that reads the weeks....... It was a BFN but I took it apart and could see 2 lines but the 2nd was very faint possibly an evap ???, does anyone know how sensitive they are, someone told me they might not be very sensitive. Maybe I should just go to the Dollar Store like I did last time.


----------



## NewMoon

Could you put me down for the 31st please? Thank you :flower:

Congrats to the BFPs and :dust: to al those waiting...


----------



## emz87

WantaBelly said:


> I tested this morning with a CB Easy digital, not the kind that reads the weeks....... It was a BFN but I took it apart and could see 2 lines but the 2nd was very faint possibly an evap ???, does anyone know how sensitive they are, someone told me they might not be very sensitive. Maybe I should just go to the Dollar Store like I did last time.

Im sure iv read somewhere that those tests always have 2 lines on them no matter what the outcome not certain tho fxd for you x


----------



## laura6914

WantaBelly said:


> I tested this morning with a CB Easy digital, not the kind that reads the weeks....... It was a BFN but I took it apart and could see 2 lines but the 2nd was very faint possibly an evap ???, does anyone know how sensitive they are, someone told me they might not be very sensitive. Maybe I should just go to the Dollar Store like I did last time.

hi hunny, i done exactly the same last month and had exactly the same and unfortunatlet AF arrived bang on time. May be test with a more sensetive brand as CB are not that great. all the best hun. xxxx


----------



## Annabel

Could you put me down for testing on the 27th

Thanks
Annabel


----------



## nitsbaby

Angelblue said:


> wantingno.2 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today, very excited but very nervous..... best of luck to everyone else xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Yay congrats :happydance:Click to expand...

Heartly Congratulations dear :)


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Please can you put a nice big BFP next my name. Finally got my BFP!


----------



## petitpas

emzdreamgirl said:


> Please can you put a nice big BFP next my name. Finally got my BFP!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS​


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hi can you add me too the 24th please :) x


----------



## majm1241

Change me to the 31st please. The :witch: got me 2 days early, but I am not too bummed for the fact that last month was a hard month ttc. I have faith in this month! :) Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to all of the rest of us testers for 2010!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

emzdreamgirl said:


> Please can you put a nice big BFP next my name. Finally got my BFP!

AWESOME!!!:happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

majm1241 said:


> Change me to the 31st please. The :witch: got me 2 days early, but I am not too bummed for the fact that last month was a hard month ttc. I have faith in this month! :) Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to all of the rest of us testers for 2010!!!

Your time will come! :flower:


----------



## darrensmommy

she got me too on the 31,oh well atleast she came considering i didn't o last month!


----------



## notquitesure

AF got me today, was due to test 9th :(


----------



## majm1241

notquitesure said:


> AF got me today, was due to test 9th :(

We are in the same boat. I get to test on the 31st so I am not out this month yet. Can you too?


----------



## lozncrystal

hi can you put me for the 25th jan xx thanks


----------



## katarina476

Hi Ladies!!

Hoping for a BFP on the 20th :) Or earlier! Could you please add me to the list??

Good luck everyone!


----------



## juless

Hi! Can you add me to the 15th please? I wasn't going to bother as I thought I had o'd early but was away on holidays. The other night right before were about to BD I had a ton of EWCM, so I holding onto some hope!!!


----------



## Kita

I think I O'd late.. can you change me from the 9th to the 16th?

congrats on all the bfps btw!!!


----------



## lilfrog01

emzdreamgirl said:


> Please can you put a nice big BFP next my name. Finally got my BFP!

congrats!!! have a H&H 9mths!!:hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

notquitesure said:


> AF got me today, was due to test 9th :(

:hugs::hugs: to you for the end of the month to get that elusive BFP with a sticky bean!!:friends:


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats Emzdreamgirl - H&H 9 months to you - sorry to those that are being visited by the witch - :dust: for you next time. All updated ladies - this is going to be a long list


----------



## xcited4mybump

well my cycles are 27/28 days,yesterday i was 12dpo,due on either yesterday or today..............did a clearblue digi yesterday morning and i had my oh there,i was so excited and i really thought pregnant would come up,he looked first and then i saw the shock on his face so i thought we'd done it but we hadn't :nope::bfn: then as soon as i'd done it i went to the toilet and when i wiped i had a small amount of blood on the tissue,it was only the size of a finger nail.............but i suppose thats af getting ready:nope:but i tell you i still feel really different..........my boobs are so swollen and sore and there never like this when i'm on??so since yesterday when i wiped i haven't seen anymore blood...............i should stay off the net though as i've started to convince myself that i must of ovulated later than i thought and that yesterday was implantation bleeding:wacko:i think i'm trying to hang on to any shred of hope that i can..........but i should realize that at some point today i will see the :witch::nope::cry:

i'll let u know when af comes.....................


----------



## barasti

caterpiller!! I see you're in the UAE too!!!

where abouts are you?


----------



## Dolly.

Hi can I be added to 6th Jan? I got my :bfp: today yay!!!!! :)


----------



## barasti

OMG Congrats!!!!!

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-congratulations-it-is-a-lolcat.jpg


----------



## lolley

you missed me off the list hun, 15th please
x


----------



## Maggie199

hiya ladies, can you put me down for 25th January please! Im having a month off from the clomid / charting / monitors / blood tests / non smoking and healthy eating... so you never know haha!

xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:witch: got me today 

on a lighter note, shorter cycle :)


----------



## Leeny

Hi, put me down for the 28th January, it's my first proper month of ttc. Fingers crossed x

Leeny x


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all BFP and Good luck for everyone testing!


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok I have tested every morning and had BFN's if you can move me to the 11th I will try to hold off until then and test again.........
Congratulations to all of the BFP's !!!


----------



## nurselochia

Congrats to all who have gotten BFP's!! I'm hoping it's something in the thread and we start seeing more and more as the month goes on :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Going to try to test around the 20th! Cross your fingers please  We both want a baby badly


----------



## Caterpiller

@Barasti - hey there - up in Mirdif - you? :winkwink:


----------



## mumof3babys

Hi ladies please can you put me down for 28th.
good luck ladies.

xxx


----------



## eclipse

Hi there, you can put me down for the 22nd. :) :hug: to all!


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to want2beamummy - have a H&H 9 months

Sorry MissyMojo - but excellent news on the shorter cycle.

All updated - lolley you asked for the 18th originally, which is where you were posted - have moved you back to the 15th though, also Wantabelly - here's FX'd for your :bfp:


----------



## dan-o

Ohh missed this thread!! Put me down for the 10th!! :D xx


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi all

Love this thread, please put me down for the 25th Jan.....

Thanks


----------



## parkgirl

I"m out. The witch got me today. Maybe next month.

Congrats to all the BFP's so far.


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations on all the BFP :happydance:

Sending babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## MNMom3

I am testing tomorrow!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated - sorry for the witch getting you parkgirl - onward and upward - welcome dan-o and Mrs Cullen - baby :dust: to you.


----------



## Elphaba

Can you update mine? I got my :bfp: today!!!


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats sweetie - H&H 9 months for you - rest easy


----------



## tortoise

Congrats to all the BFPs! Please could you put me down for 14 Jan?

Thanks!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay Elphaba! Congrats :D! That's awesome.


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks girls - fingers crossed for everyone testing this month!!!


----------



## Dolly.

Congrats Elphaba! :D


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and :hugs: to those that AF got!
I realise I was quite bitter about AF showing up and feel bad for that now, onwards and upwards!
x


----------



## xcited4mybump

xcited4mybump said:


> well my cycles are 27/28 days,yesterday i was 12dpo,due on either yesterday or today..............did a clearblue digi yesterday morning and i had my oh there,i was so excited and i really thought pregnant would come up,he looked first and then i saw the shock on his face so i thought we'd done it but we hadn't :nope::bfn: then as soon as i'd done it i went to the toilet and when i wiped i had a small amount of blood on the tissue,it was only the size of a finger nail.............but i suppose thats af getting ready:nope:but i tell you i still feel really different..........my boobs are so swollen and sore and there never like this when i'm on??so since yesterday when i wiped i haven't seen anymore blood...............i should stay off the net though as i've started to convince myself that i must of ovulated later than i thought and that yesterday was implantation bleeding:wacko:i think i'm trying to hang on to any shred of hope that i can..........but i should realize that at some point today i will see the :witch::nope::cry:
> 
> i'll let u know when af comes.....................

UPDATE:well no signs of af:happydance:i really am in shock........i'm never late and now i'm on cd29 0f a 27/28 cycle:wacko:i don't know what to think,i didn't expect to get to today and actually have to be looking for af????my oh wants me to go and test,he said you got to be pregnant..........but how can i be i saw that small amount of blood tuesday morning plus i got a 'not pregnant' on my clearblue digi:wacko:whats going on,i don't want to get my hopes up but i'm really confused.all i can do is pray the af doesn't rear her ugly head:nope:i'll keep you all posted.......................


btw a very big congrats to all you girls who have their:bfp::flower:


----------



## Betheney

Hey excited for my bump!

do you know implantation typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well. So you could have a late implantation. Or maybe you Ov'd a day or two later than you thought and implantation happened in the correct time, also implantation happens at a particular time but i'm told it can take a while for the blood to make its way down sometimes a whole day longer. anyway GOOD LUCK!!!!! MY FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR YOUR BFP

BETHENEY


----------



## xcited4mybump

Betheney said:


> Hey excited for my bump!
> 
> do you know implantation typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well. So you could have a late implantation. Or maybe you Ov'd a day or two later than you thought and implantation happened in the correct time, also implantation happens at a particular time but i'm told it can take a while for the blood to make its way down sometimes a whole day longer. anyway GOOD LUCK!!!!! MY FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR YOUR BFP
> 
> BETHENEY

thanks for that hun:flower:i really am hoping that this could be what i'm experiencing.so far no signs of af but hey that can all change,i'm sure i'll be doing lots of knicker-checking over the next couple of days:dohh:i'll be sure to post any further updates............thanks again:flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats to the BFPs!!! I was due AF on Sunday but no show yet. Also no BFP though. Getting quite upset about it all. Had a chemical last month so it could have messed up my cycle but I ov'd CD18 so I would have expected either AF or BFP by now.


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Congrats to all :bfp: :hugs: to all who had :witch:

Sorry cant see my name for 25th still???????????


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies- I am probably going to miscarry as I have had bloods done this morning and my hCG has gone down from the one on tuesday. Please can I be removed from the list for this month. 
Good luck to those that are still waiting and sorry to those the :witch: got. Hopefully next month will be ours.
Minimin


----------



## Caterpiller

So sorry Minimin - have removed you from the list - take care of yourself sweetie.


----------



## ruby_baby

I am out - AF arrived this evening...a little late so guess I OV'ed later than I thought I did (thought it was the 24th but think it may have been later. we couldn't have been "intimate' anyways as too much family around Christmas & Boxing Day...hehe). This was only our first month of trying but I'm still pretty disappointed - I am so impatient (plus I am 32 & want to have at least 2 so want to get moving)! Always thought I would have a September baby but...October here we come!

Congrats to all the BFP's. That's awesome news. I can't wait to feel the wonder, excitement & awe you all must be feeling right now. Sweet baby dreams...

ruby_baby


----------



## MNMom3

well I tested this morning. I stood and watched the pee make it's way across the window. it reached the part for the test line and there was pink.. but just for the brief moment that the pee went across. Boo! lol I won't watch a test like that again! So I think it is safe to call it a BFN. Though maybe I saw something, but pretty sure it was crazy test brain. Thought I would scan and post later if I think I see something, but can't til the kids are off to school. I don't need my 6 year old wondering what the heck I am doing! lol
congrats to the new bfps!


----------



## babyell

I think AF is due to arrive, got a bit of brown spotting, and got a BFN with a FRER 2 days ago so guess I'm out this month :( good luck to all the ladies still in the race and congrats to the new BFPs x


----------



## confused27

:witch: got me gl e1 else xx


----------



## jappygirl76

:witch: got me as well. I guess that I am out this month, but will keep trying. Congrats to all who got their BFP!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

AF got me too :(

GL everyone!!


----------



## Angelblue

AF for me :cry:


----------



## mommyhopes33

Hey Caterpillar! Im due the 11th and i am havign really high hopes this month!! This may be my month!!!! ADD ME TO Jan 11th please!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## TTCnumberone

:witch: got me today. Big congratulations to all the :bfp: this month! Gonna go enjoy a glass of wine now! :winkwink:


----------



## aikoflavored

i'm 17 dpo no AF and BFN yesterday. 

sorry to all the ladies who had AF show :( fx'd for next month!


----------



## emmys_james

can you change me to the 26th please, since my date changed last month, one day pfft. haha xD


----------



## mumanddad

sorry to those the witch has got good luck for next cycle x


----------



## StinaLeigh

congrats to those who got their BFPs and good luck to those waiting.
AF arrived for me today =(


----------



## TaeBoMama

Congrats to all of you who are "with child"! :happydance:

Sorry to those who the witch found! :hug:

Good luck to you ladies who are still waiting. :dust:

As for me, the old hag caught up with me this morning. On to next month!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1

hi guys can you put me down for the 25th please.

congrats to all the new year sticky beans


----------



## nitsbaby

Hi Ladies.. My Af was due on 9th and I had put my name for 9th but couldn't wait :) he he.. Tested it yesterday and today again with clearblue digi and ITS A :bfp: :)


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to you a the little Nitlet, nitsbaby - have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## nurseh14

Can you put me down for the 27th please


----------



## J's promise

Tested with a cheap HPT this morning and got a faint line! BFP! I will test again over the weekend...
It's going to be a September baby!

Congrats to others with BFP and baby dust to all!


----------



## Dolly.

congrats nitsbaby! yaaaaayyy!!! :)


----------



## Deb111

I'm out this month and not dealing with it at all well :cry::cry::cry:

Need to take a few days off from here and obsessing about it all but will be back soon

Congrats to the bfp's, hugs for the bfn's and good luck for those of you still waiting

Deb xx


----------



## babyell

Gutted witch got me this morning :(


----------



## MNMom3

:hugs:sorry to those that are out for this month.
and congrats and good luck to the bfps!
I tested again this morning and another BFN. I am now 15dpo if I really did o when I thought I did. I didn't temp, so not sure. if I did, this is my longest LP without a positive test. Prior to now it was 14 days.


----------



## stargirl69

Hi can you add me to January the 20th for testing please?


----------



## sleepen

congrats to all who got bfps:happydance:
sorry to those who did not :hugs:
abd good luck to all who are still waiting:dust:


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats to those who have gotten their BFP!!!!! :hugs: to the ones the witch found. she found me this month but early like the 2nd so hopefully (FX"D) i have another chance by the end of jan.:happydance:


----------



## maxyp

i'm out ladies witch got me.

good luck to those still waiting for ur precious bfp's


----------



## xcited4mybump

well i did a clearblue digi tuesday morning (12DPO) got a 'not pregnant' plus i had one small wipe of blood that same day..................thought i was out.....but af never showed up..........so this morning went out and got a frer and i got my :bfp::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::cloud9::hugs::happydance::cloud9:

coudn't believe it when the 2nd line was there,i knew i wasn't right:winkwink:i've had super sore (.)(.) plus lots of little twinges plus no af and i am always on time...................

so i'm guessing that small amount of blood on tues morning was implantation bleeding??what do you guys think?? i was about 12dpo then so i'm thinking it should have been.

i'm so happy happy :cloud9::cloud9: i'm due around 16th sept:baby::kiss:
thanks everyone for all your help and support even though i haven't been here very long,talking with you all has helped me immensly(sp):winkwink:

i wan't to wish everyone the best of luck and can't wait to see you over in first tri:happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

xcited4mybump said:


> well i did a clearblue digi tuesday morning (12DPO) got a 'not pregnant' plus i had one small wipe of blood that same day..................thought i was out.....but af never showed up..........so this morning went out and got a frer and i got my :bfp::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::cloud9::hugs::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> coudn't believe it when the 2nd line was there,i knew i wasn't right:winkwink:i've had super sore (.)(.) plus lots of little twinges plus no af and i am always on time...................
> 
> so i'm guessing that small amount of blood on tues morning was implantation bleeding??what do you guys think?? i was about 12dpo then so i'm thinking it should have been.
> 
> i'm so happy happy :cloud9::cloud9: i'm due around 16th sept:baby::kiss:
> thanks everyone for all your help and support even though i haven't been here very long,talking with you all has helped me immensly(sp):winkwink:
> 
> i wan't to wish everyone the best of luck and can't wait to see you over in first tri:happydance::kiss::hugs:

CONGRATS!!!!! best wishes for you and have a H&H 9mnths!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to the ladies that got their :bfp: s - I know there are a few more of you out there who have them, but are not confirming yet - we are behind you ladies :dust: - let us know when you want to post - take care all - and to those of you with :witch: in residence - it's a fresh start, and your time will come.


----------



## fifi-folle

AF got me. Although possibly another chemical pregnancy, acupuncturist/herbalist looked at my chart and confirmed what I had thought. Hopefully third time lucky next month, although goodness knows when ov will be etc as was 5 days late this month and 2 last month.


----------



## Dolly.

Congrats excited4mybump!!!! See you over is 1st tri! I should be due around 14th September (FX) xx


----------



## fitzy79

Can you add me for testing on 20th please???!!:winkwink:


----------



## rubyloo

i'm out. witch paid a visit. at least my lp is now up to 14 days - a big improvement on the 12 days i was getting when i started charting. 

congrats to all the bfps - H&H 9 months to you all x

now here's to another 4 week wait for ov.....sigh.....:coffee:


----------



## doddy0402

got 2 SUPER FAINT lines on ics yesterday, am goin to test again on sunday so fingers crossed, and good luck to all who are waiting!x


----------



## Love3Hope4

Can you please add me to the 28th?!?! Thany you!! Hubby will be away at airborne school so I will be alone and bored which equals me POA whole lot of S's!!:dohh:


----------



## Fiore

Sadly the stork made a wrong turn when he was on his way to me so the wicked witch has caught up :( It's not actually started but know it will very soon. Good luck to everyone else!!xx
xx Fi xx


----------



## Marrissa_E

I'm out.. AF got me this morning :(


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all our new bfp's, :dust: for all us left still trying :thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

WOW...I can't believe I am typing this...but could you please put me down for a :bfp: this morning! :happydance: I tested on a CB digi with fmu (at 230am!)...within 60 seconds the timer disappeared and the word "Pregnant" was on the screen...I'm still in shock! :cloud9: Good Luck to all of the ladies who are still testing...I hope to see MANY of you over in first-tri! Sending everyone lots of :hugs: and :dust: !!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow congrats to all the BFP's! :hugs: to those that the witch got..keep trying!!! xo


----------



## Chilli

Well I was due to test yesterday - BFN but no AF - watch this space - staying positive!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, Chilli!


----------



## jodie4805

AF turned up today, so I'm out.


----------



## WindyOne

It's my first time on here, please can I join the list, testing on 19 jan?


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats on all of the :bfp: so far. :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

wow great job ladies! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Willynilly

I'm out. gutted.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## amy_1234

Hi can you put me down for the 11th please, FX'D we all get our new year bfp's xxxx


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats BFP's!!!! here's holding out hope for the rest of us!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## angie79

hi everyone i will testing if the witch does not get me on the 13th jan

:dust: to everyone and i hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Firstly congrats to all girlies with a BFP and commiserations to the girls with their AF. Would you please change my date please, I am ovulating later that I thought, so I think AF will be due on the 24 Jan now, although I will test slightly before, thank you hun xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Willynilly said:


> I'm out. gutted.

sorry willynilly:cry:, hope you had a fun bday!:thumbup:


----------



## doddy0402

just to confirm, did a frer this morning and...:bfp::bfp::bfp:
dont think I have ever been so relieved or so scared in my whole life!
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stick this time little bubs!x
have fingers crossed for all of you still waiting!x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doddy, congrats!!!! xo


----------



## stmw

congrats!! 

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

15dpo here. 2 BFNs (2 days ago and today). AF due on Wednesday. Symptoms raging.


----------



## angie79

doddy0402 said:


> just to confirm, did a frer this morning and...:bfp::bfp::bfp:
> dont think I have ever been so relieved or so scared in my whole life!
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stick this time little bubs!x
> have fingers crossed for all of you still waiting!x

congrats hun what a line xx


----------



## cdj1

I will be getting my :bfp: on 26th January so please add that date, thanks!!!
There's PMA for you!!!!! xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

The :witch: got me today


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats Doddy - healthy and happy 9 months to you... :hugs:


----------



## Hazelnut

I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think i've got my dates a bit wrong though as i'm not due for about another week.....i think. 

We'll see..........x x x x
Congrats on all the BFP'S. X X X X


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats doddy!!!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## angie79

i just went to superdrug and got a test and it looks like a bloody :bfp: to me i just posted the pics in the pg test gallery - i feel sick


----------



## doddy0402

thanks every one! im so happy, dont know what to do with myself!!x
and big congrats to you too angie 79!!!!x


----------



## angie79

doddy0402 said:


> thanks every one! im so happy, dont know what to do with myself!!x
> and big congrats to you too angie 79!!!!x

you too doddy i do believe our edd are the same


----------



## Beans

MY lower back is KILLING ME... I don't remember hurting it and this has been going on a few days. I have had some pains that could be AF but, normally a week before the witch arrives I am worse off.... IDK if the clomid could be to thank for that.... I am trying not to get my hopes up but, Gosh it's hard not to! LOL I really hope I have not been suffering with this pain for nothing!


----------



## lilfrog01

angie79 said:


> doddy0402 said:
> 
> 
> thanks every one! im so happy, dont know what to do with myself!!x
> and big congrats to you too angie 79!!!!x
> 
> you too doddy i do believe our edd are the sameClick to expand...

congrats to you angie79!!! h&h 9mths!!!:thumbup::baby:


----------



## majm1241

Beans: :hugs: and GL Sweetie!

Congratulations to all of the :bfp: and GL to all of us other Testers! I think 15 :bfp: already is SUPER Fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Its defo a :bfn: for me!! 

That horrid :witch: got me yesterday even though the bleeding has gone now.


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new BFP's!!! Almost time for AF to start showing up! What's different this month from others for me is being VERY bloated and VEEERY full of burps!! It's wierd!


----------



## dan-o

I'm out :witch: thanks for putting me down anyway hun xx


----------



## Claire_Lou

Hey girls,

Please can you put me down for the 16th :) xx


----------



## auntiebee

Hi girls, this is such an amazing thread.

Can u please put me down to :test: on the 14th (its my hubby's birthday so hopefully il b able 2 wrap the :bfp: and give it to him 
:dust :dust:


----------



## Fiore

auntiebee said:


> Hi girls, this is such an amazing thread.
> 
> Can u please put me down to :test: on the 14th (its my hubby's birthday so hopefully il b able 2 wrap the :bfp: and give it to him
> :dust :dust:

What a lovely idea!!x


----------



## Caterpiller

As of this time today, 203 ladies are listed for testing in January - while some have been hit with a visit from AF, others are still patiently waiting for lines. To all of you who chose to be named, thanks for supporting the thread, and :dust: to you all, be it this month, the next, or this year - I am putting out positive sticky, dusty vibes for 2010.


----------



## Dobchops

Hi, everyone.

Was going to ask to put me up for the 11th and oops we're there already. he-he.

So I did my test this morning and it was a v.v.v faint positive line. Did one again this afternoon and one big fat nothing. GRRRR. Don't know what to think. 

AF is/was due today and no sign of her as yet. What do you guys think try again tomorrow or Wed?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dobchops said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Was going to ask to put me up for the 11th and oops we're there already. he-he.
> 
> So I did my test this morning and it was a v.v.v faint positive line. Did one again this afternoon and one big fat nothing. GRRRR. Don't know what to think.
> 
> AF is/was due today and no sign of her as yet. What do you guys think try again tomorrow or Wed?


I would say test again with FMU! Good luck xoxo


----------



## mommyhopes33

so im down for the 11th as well! but I am so afraid of BFN..i tested at 13 dpo and got BFN wit dollar store test.......idk what to do! im afraid of BFN!! AF due today! no signs yet! i pray this is my month! baby dust ladies!!! LOTS OF IT!!


----------



## sleepen

wow that's a lot of:bfp: congrats to all who got them.
:hugs: to all who af got
:dust: to all those waiting to test


----------



## petitpas

203!!!!!??????? Caterpillar, you really have your work cut out this month!
Hope we have some great positive statistics after the festive baby dance


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies
Please stick me on the January testing list!! Trying for early :test: on wednesday 20th but not due for AF until 27th.....
Would love a few buddies to talk to as very lonely and although TTC #3 its first planned and after a wait of 8 years!!

Anyway ladies hope to hear from you!!

:dust: and hopefully :af:

Hann xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Could you take me of the 16th and add me to tomorrow the 12th please i dont know how i read my dates so wrong so im off out tomorrow to get some tests! fingers crossed for me girls. xxxxxx


----------



## nitsbaby

auntiebee said:


> Hi girls, this is such an amazing thread.
> 
> Can u please put me down to :test: on the 14th (its my hubby's birthday so hopefully il b able 2 wrap the :bfp: and give it to him
> :dust :dust:

How sweet!! All the vy best dear:) loadz of wishes :)


----------



## nitsbaby

doddy0402 said:


> just to confirm, did a frer this morning and...:bfp::bfp::bfp:
> dont think I have ever been so relieved or so scared in my whole life!
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stick this time little bubs!x
> have fingers crossed for all of you still waiting!x

Congrats doddy..happy 9 months..when is ur due date?


----------



## nitsbaby

LauraLy said:


> WOW...I can't believe I am typing this...but could you please put me down for a :bfp: this morning! :happydance: I tested on a CB digi with fmu (at 230am!)...within 60 seconds the timer disappeared and the word "Pregnant" was on the screen...I'm still in shock! :cloud9: Good Luck to all of the ladies who are still testing...I hope to see MANY of you over in first-tri! Sending everyone lots of :hugs: and :dust: !!!!!

congrats..happy 9months dear... :)


----------



## nadira037

I'm out, the witch got me earlier today.


----------



## Leilani

I'm out - the witch just turned up - bang on time too. :(


----------



## Apen2009

Can you put me down for the 30th. Please please please please


----------



## majm1241

Hann79 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please stick me on the January testing list!! Trying for early :test: on wednesday 20th but not due for AF until 27th.....
> Would love a few buddies to talk to as very lonely and although TTC #3 its first planned and after a wait of 8 years!!
> 
> Anyway ladies hope to hear from you!!
> 
> :dust: and hopefully :af:
> 
> Hann xxx

7 days early... You are brave! :D LOL GL :hugs:


----------



## lovebabies

Hello Lady's

Im so excited to write this... I got a :bfp:!!!
Also confirmed it yesterday with a bloodtest. I have to get my blood tested now every 48hours to see if the levels goes up. Im really scared, but super excited, i seriously cant believe it!
The doctor just told us last week we have to do IVF, because the change is low we will get pregnant naturally....Isnt that crazy? I was so sad and started thinking about adoption! And now im pregnant!!
So im hoping it will stick and is in the right place, since im high risk for miscarriage and atopic pregnancy.

I hope everyone will get their :bfp: too this month!!

Hugsss


----------



## hjh_1987

I'm 14th :)


----------



## stmw

congrats!! yay! xxx


----------



## tootles123

lovebabies said:


> Hello Lady's
> 
> Im so excited to write this... I got a :bfp:!!!
> Also confirmed it yesterday with a bloodtest. I have to get my blood tested now every 48hours to see if the levels goes up. Im really scared, but super excited, i seriously cant believe it!
> The doctor just told us last week we have to do IVF, because the change is low we will get pregnant naturally....Isnt that crazy? I was so sad and started thinking about adoption! And now im pregnant!!
> So im hoping it will stick and is in the right place, since im high risk for miscarriage and atopic pregnancy.
> 
> I hope everyone will get their :bfp: too this month!!
> 
> Hugsss

Congratulations sweetie - that's wonderful news :hugs:
:dust: to all


----------



## camocutie2006

congrats!


----------



## sleepen

wow congrants lovebabies:thumbup: goodluck hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months:wohoo:


----------



## Liz2

Hey ladies!!! I would like to join in.....can you please put me down for the 30th?? 

Congrats to all of you who have gotten your BFP's!!! Sorry for all those that AF has showed up for. Good luck next month :)


----------



## majm1241

lovebabies said:


> Hello Lady's
> 
> Im so excited to write this... I got a :bfp:!!!
> Also confirmed it yesterday with a bloodtest. I have to get my blood tested now every 48hours to see if the levels goes up. Im really scared, but super excited, i seriously cant believe it!
> The doctor just told us last week we have to do IVF, because the change is low we will get pregnant naturally....Isnt that crazy? I was so sad and started thinking about adoption! And now im pregnant!!
> So im hoping it will stick and is in the right place, since im high risk for miscarriage and atopic pregnancy.
> 
> I hope everyone will get their :bfp: too this month!!
> 
> Hugsss

CONGRATULATIONS! I am really praying I get mine with my 2nd chance this month! :):happydance::kiss::hugs::baby:


----------



## juless

Congrats!! This is proving to be a good month for BFP's!!! A safe and healthy 9 months for you all! I only have one test and am tempted to take it tommorow - I'll be around 13dpo....


----------



## majm1241

juless said:


> Congrats!! This is proving to be a good month for BFP's!!! A safe and healthy 9 months for you all! I only have one test and am tempted to take it tommorow - I'll be around 13dpo....

GL! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Dobchops

:witch: arrived in all her glory this morning. 

Thanks everyone and a huge grats to all of those that got a :bfp:


----------



## futureM2be

Congrats to all new BFP


----------



## Hazelnut

Congrats with all the BFPS's!! Sorry for those who had a visit for the witch!! 

I'm CD 31 TODAY!!! Possibly 18dpo!! That is if i take it from the first predicted day of ovulation, if it's from the last day of ovulation, i would be 13dpo.
I do have quite long cycles of about 30 days, but sometimes it's 29 days, sometimes, 35, so i'm very much waiting!!! 

Arrggghhhhhhhhhh, it's killing me!! 
I don't have hardly any signs of pregnancy, or my period. Well i went for a wee last night, and when i wiped, i have gushings of CM. Very clear and wet. 

Any advice?? x x x x


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, can you add me please, I'll be testing on the 18th :)


----------



## juless

I did a test today and it was a BFN... Still not getting the cramping I usually get the week before AF comes so I still have some hope! I'm doubtful, but there's still a chance! I'll test again if no AF by next week!


----------



## Berit87

Can you add me too, I will be testing with a proper test tomorrow on the 14th!!! x


----------



## lilfrog01

:hug: to those the nasty :witch: got this month!! and for those who are on :cloud9:, here's a healthy and happy 9mths!!:yipee:.


----------



## LunaBean

well witch got me on 31st, so on to the next cycle, I'll be testing again on the 28th!!!


----------



## lovebabies

Thanks everyone!! I still cant believe it, today is supposed to be the day my period would start, but no period so i feel less nervous now. So scared for a miscarriage!
Im sure everyone will get their :bfp: soon too!!! I mean they said I had to do IVF if i wanted to get pregnant, last week, and now im pregnant haha, life is weird like that :D

Goodluck to you all lady's!!!:kiss::dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Got AF this morning =(


----------



## mumanddad

congrats to the bfps

hope everyone is well, i have 10 days till af is due and nothing as of yet well apart from spotting when wiping :S its bright red too (dont know if this is a sign of anything) 


Any one else get this i dont get it normally when af is due :S


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I reached up to check my cervix just now and I pulled out a bloody finger. *wilt* I guess it's over then. *Can you plop some AF stuff by my name please?* Thank you.

Sorry I don't have something better to report. Really sorry.:cry:


----------



## Foxybaby

I would love to join as well. I will be testing the 23rd...if I can hold off that long...LOL! :dust:


----------



## Caterpiller

Good luck to all those testing in the next couple of days - hang in there Hazelnut :dust: - sorry to all those with the :witch: Just to advise will be moving house in the next couple of days and will have limited access to my computer - will updated everything from Sunday.


----------



## emz87

just tested this morn and got a bfp!! im sooo in shock!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! Can you put me in for Saturday, Jan 16?


----------



## buttonnose82

hi, can you put me down for the 21st please :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

emz, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bingo

Could you please put me down for the 16th? I probably won't be testing though as I think AF is on the way. I will update on Saturday. :)

Big CONGRATS to all of you who have got BFP's. It's a very exciting time.


----------



## stmw

congrats on the :bfp: woo hoo!! Sorry for those who the :witch: got....next month is the month for you ladies xxx


----------



## Hazelnut

My AF was due Tues/Wed, maybe today and i had some very light pinkish CM yday when i wiped. 

I did a clear blue plus this morning with FMU and it came up negative. Well, i think it's negative, but the line was quite faint. 
Anyone else experienced this? 

Thanks ladies. x x x x


----------



## stmw

i did a clearblue, it said negative, but a FRER said positive....it took a few days to come up positive on the clearblue one.....xxx


----------



## stmw

i completely read your post wrong lol sorry!!

I was talking about the clearblue digital one....just ignore me! Congrats on your :bfp: though!! A line is a line!!

xxxx


----------



## Hazelnut

stmw said:


> i completely read your post wrong lol sorry!!
> 
> I was talking about the clearblue digital one....just ignore me! Congrats on your :bfp: though!! A line is a line!!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hun.
It was a faint negative line though, not a positive cross. x x


----------



## stmw

hmmm sorry lovely. Im not sure about that test. Maybe re-test in 2 days? xxx


----------



## notquitesure

emz87 said:


> just tested this morn and got a bfp!! im sooo in shock!!

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo Emz... I'm sooooooooooo pleased for you :happydance:

Can you take me to 1st Tri with you please lol

Keep me posted. :hugs:


----------



## nnn84

Can you update my post please, :witch: got me today I was down for the 14th I think.


----------



## lilfrog01

emz87 said:


> just tested this morn and got a bfp!! im sooo in shock!!

:wohoo: way to go emz!!! i am soooo happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

Hi can you put me down for the 16th!!!!


----------



## hitchinite

AF due on 21st-23rd Jan
Can you put me down for the 23rd
:dust:


----------



## angeleyesf29

Can you add me for the 25th???? Thanks... Baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## LibbyKS

Congrats to all of the :bfp:s!!! That's wonderful! :hugs:

I think I'm a little behind on this thread, but can I can get in on this testing action?!??! :haha:

This is our 7th cycle, it seems scarier when I type it for some reason. I'm hoping this is our month!! I'm testing on the 20th!!!!!! I'm not really feeling any symptoms that I can't contribute to AF. But, I'm hanging in there and I guess we'll see! 

And....by the way, you ladies are awesome. I read more than I post and I really enjoy the positive support and the amazing advice you guys are just bubbling with. Keep it up for lurkers like me! :haha: I'm trying to lurk less.....I promise!:blush:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Ladies!!

It looks like this thread has a lot of good luck in it! Congratulations to the many January BFPs! I'd like to join if I could, do you think you could put me down for Jan. 17? FF is saying that I should test today, but I'm not sure about my o so I say the 17th. Good luck to all the girls testing!! :kiss:


----------



## Laughkay

Oooo please add me! If AF doesn't show then I'll be testing in a week - 21st here I come!

Sticky fairy dust and good luck to all!


----------



## pixie77

Add me for the 20th please.


----------



## lolley

The :witch: got me.

:dust: to everyone waiting.
congrats to al the BFP's x


----------



## blondie449

could you please add me for the 21st? im [-o&lt;praying this is the month!!!


----------



## nurseh14

:witch: got me again this month. Congrats on all the BFP! and :dust: to everyone testing!


----------



## Srrme

Congratus to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to those the :witch: got! :dust: To everyone waiting!


----------



## Becky10

Hiya I got a :bfp: this morning with a clearblue digi at 11dpo. Was down to test tomorrow, but couldn't wait!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to you all still waiting!


----------



## nurselochia

:witch: showed today. Disappointed, but at least this cycle was a more normal 30 days instead of the super long 40 day cycles I've had since the m/c and I actually ovulated. We just weren't able to dtd at the right time because of my work schedule. Next month. Congrats to all the bfp's and hopefully those of us who didn't see 2 lines this month will see them next month.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry nurse.

Just wanted to say that your name is funny..I was a L&D nurse so it struck me as cute hehe. Good luck next month! And so sorry for your loss. xo


----------



## ika

Hiya, 

Got a :bfp: on 13th!! :thumbup: 

Congrats to all those who had :bfp:'s to :flower:

:hugs: to everyone who didn't get the two lines - good luck next month :kiss::hugs::flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

Ika x x x


----------



## GemmaG

Well i'm out starting to spot soo the:witch: is on her way. Aw well always next month. Good luck and lots of :dust: to all the ladies who are waiting for their :bfp:


----------



## aurora

Jan 31 for me!


----------



## ArticBaby

lovebabies said:


> Thanks everyone!! I still cant believe it, today is supposed to be the day my period would start, but no period so i feel less nervous now. So scared for a miscarriage!
> Im sure everyone will get their :bfp: soon too!!! I mean they said I had to do IVF if i wanted to get pregnant, last week, and now im pregnant haha, life is weird like that :D
> 
> Goodluck to you all lady's!!!:kiss::dust:

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## lilfrog01

Becky10 said:


> Hiya I got a :bfp: this morning with a clearblue digi at 11dpo. Was down to test tomorrow, but couldn't wait!:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to you all still waiting!

congrats!!!:yipee:! this seems to be a very lucky thread! i believe we are now up to 20 :bfp: with more ladies still waiting to test!! to those who got the :witch: here's to next month :wine:! 

congrats to ika as well on her bfp!! i know catapiller will have alot to update when she gets done with her move! :thumbsup:


----------



## juless

I'm pretty sure AF will be here any minute now! Yesterday and today I'm getting crampy and had a bit of light light brownish a few times when I wiped. I feel "wet" down there and run to the bathroom thinking it's started but nothing... odd... but I'm sure it'll be here soon!


----------



## Ava Grace

Af got caught me by major surprise tonight! She isn't sue for a week! No idea why this has happened!! 

Congrats to all BFP's and hugs to those who af visited xx


----------



## doddy0402

congrats to all with BFPs!!!!! theres soooo many!!!x


----------



## aikoflavored

witch got me. :( i forgot to update.


----------



## Betheney

it depresses me to say this................................ but i'm out the dreaded witch showed up early this cycle T_T


----------



## petitpas

Me, too.
Over and out.

Good luck to the remaining ladies and congratulations on all those lovely bfps!!!


----------



## goddess25

Update to my status: I got my :bfp: this morning on a clear blue digi which said 1-2 weeks preggo so i guess about 4 weeks ish. 

I am over the moon and on :cloud9:

Congratulations to all of you other girls who have there BFPs, I will be joining you in the 1st tri.

To all you other lovely ladies hope you get your BFPs soon, huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey I got my dates wrong I should of been down for the 18th! I'm 11DPO and got a faint line on HPT last night so I'm guessing I got my :bfp: I will confirm on tuesday when I test again as thats when :witch: is due!!

Well done goddess25 everyone that got their :bfp: and loads of :dust: to everyone still waiting to test!

Everyone that the :witch: got loads and loads and loads of :dust: for next month!! 

xx


----------



## waitin4numb3

she got me early this month,she only lasted 1 day so i got my hopes up thinking it was implantation!took a test and got a big fat negative!I am very late updating as i couldnt bring myself to coming on the site! thax for putting me down though!!! xx.


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to all of the ladies who got their :bfp: this month! :dust: To the ladies waiting, and tons of :hugs: to those the :witch: got.

9 more days and we'll see what this month has in store for me. :hissy:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Caterpiller said:


> Dear All
> 
> Camocutie 2006 and I will be jointly hosting this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the first testing thread of 2010 - add your dates here and lets see if we can kick start 2010 with lots of :bfp: s
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 1st
> :hugs: jojo-m :witch:
> :bfp: Drazic<3 :bfp:
> Ladybird28
> blessedbylife
> My bo bo
> :bfp: stmw :bfp:
> WannaB
> Ellena
> :angel: Charliemarina :angel:
> 
> 2nd
> :hugs: MrsCrabsticke :witch:
> :hugs: LizzieMoon :witch:
> :hugs: confused27 :witch:
> :hugs: cheekybint :witch:
> 
> 3rd
> MrsLQ
> ArmyMama
> :hugs: caro103 :witch:
> :bfp: Dizzy65 :bfp:
> 
> 4th
> :bfp: Kalou1972 :bfp:
> :bfp: wantingno.2 :bfp:
> :hugs: Laura6914 :witch:
> :hugs: TTC4No3 :witch:
> :hugs: Mama_Jess :witch:
> :bfp: opticalillus5 :bfp:
> Munki
> :hugs: rubyloo :witch:
> Josey123
> :hugs: MrsH1980 :witch:
> 
> 5th
> :hugs: Parkgirl :witch:
> :hugs: KimmyB :witch:
> :hugs: fifi-folle :witch:
> :hugs: StinaLeigh :witch:
> aikoflavored
> :hugs: LuvMyBoys :witch:
> :hugs: TTCnumberone :witch:
> :bfp: xcited4mybump :bfp:
> 
> 6th
> ttcbaby117
> waiting4numb3
> soon2 b wifey
> hopeful2010
> emma'n'ollie
> terrri86
> Amy_T
> :bfp: want2beamummy :bfp:
> 
> 7th
> :bfp: J's promise :bfp:
> :bfp: emzdreamgirl :bfp:
> :hugs: majm1241 :witch:
> :hugs: reedsgirl1138 :witch:
> :hugs: jappygirl76 :witch:
> jopascoe
> 
> 8th
> Zoe_puppy
> :bfp: Elphaba :bfp:
> :witch:Dipar_Butt3 :witch:
> :hugs: Willynilly :witch:
> :hugs: MissyMojo :witch:
> maxaxm
> :hugs: 2016 :witch:
> :hugs: Trying4ababy :witch:
> Lawa
> :hugs: maxyp :witch:
> :hugs: ruby_baby :witch:
> 
> 9th
> :bfp: LauraLy :bfp:
> :hugs: ArticBaby :witch:
> :hugs: Marissa_E :witch:
> :hugs: Angelblue :witch:
> :hugs: TaeBoMama :witch:
> :hugs: notquitesure :witch:
> mommyinwtg
> Pleasebaby
> :hugs: Sleepinbeauty :witch:
> :hugs: babyell :witch:
> :bfp: nitsbaby :bfp:
> spinneybaby
> 
> 10th
> Hazelnut
> :hugs: WanderingStar :witch:
> :hugs: lilfrog01 :witch:
> lilpinkkitty
> :bfp: doddy0402 :bfp:
> :hugs: nadira037 :witch:
> :hugs: dan-o :witch:
> 
> 11th
> :bfp: lovebabies :bfp:
> :hugs: Moochacha :witch:
> :hugs: Deb111 :witch:
> Wantabelly
> mommyhopes33
> amy_1234
> :hugs: Dobchops :witch:
> 
> 12th
> Kattykins
> Annamumof2
> Beans
> :hugs: Leilani :witch:
> emz87
> danielle1987
> :hugs: xMissxZoiex :witch:
> 
> 13th
> ablacketer
> ika
> :bfp: LuciLu88 :bfp:
> :bfp: angie79 :bfp:
> 
> 14th
> mumtotwoboys
> goddess25
> nnn84
> tortoise
> auntiebee
> hjh_1987
> Berit87
> 
> 15th
> :hugs: Jodie4805 :witch:
> Stacey_89
> Wewantourmush
> :bfp: MrsJ08 :bfp:
> fairydust
> :hugs: Fiore :witch:
> pinkflamingo
> Lisa 2701
> MUMMYALLY08
> louloubabs
> jennypurdy81
> Juless
> lolley
> 
> 16th
> Loopyloo23
> bubulix
> Becky10
> JLove84
> Kita
> Claire_Lou
> 
> 17th
> Stephwiggy
> Waiting2bMommy
> mrskcbrown
> babyfromgod
> 
> 18th
> needbabydust
> petitpas
> Britt11
> Lamburai1703
> Betheney
> Mrs N
> 
> 19th
> bubbles
> maratobe
> wish2bmama
> Ava Grace
> bernina
> bozzy
> rowleypolie
> WindyOne
> 
> 20th
> claire911
> Beanhopes
> katarina476
> Ozzieshunni
> stargirl69
> fitzy79
> Hann79
> 
> 21st
> nurselochia
> gothique
> kirsten627
> Peacelovebaby
> 
> 22nd
> sondra_mama
> BABYCAREY
> lolly25
> Vilranda
> BellaBlu
> eclipse
> 
> 23rd
> csmith
> mrsbling
> lilmissmama
> Foxybaby
> 
> 24th
> Naturalmystic
> mrphyemma
> foxyloxy28
> Angel_dust
> im_mi
> Claire1985
> Kellie Marie
> ellaandcallum
> 
> 25th
> lozncrystal
> Maggie199
> Mrs Cullen
> Lisa1
> 
> 26th
> Srrme
> mumanddad
> Sleepen
> emmys_james
> cdj1
> 
> 27th
> poppysgirl3
> lilfrog01
> Annabel
> nurseh14
> 
> 28th
> Spencerbear
> MrsH1980
> jojo-m
> Kstancook
> Ladybird
> Leeny
> mumof3babys
> Love3Hope4
> Lizzie_Moon
> 
> 29th
> lisa1234
> Wallie
> Caterpiller
> 
> 30th
> WelshRose
> cheekybint
> Apen2009
> Liz2
> 
> 31st
> Vaniilla
> Cyclura
> NewMoon
> majm1241 ​

:witch: got me this cycle. Sorry i didn't tell you sooner


----------



## Redros3

Please put me down for the 19th! 
Congrats to all this months BFPs and Goodluck to the rest!!:hugs:


----------



## needbabydust

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

hi guys

i think i have done it, got a second line this morning!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to all 5 (I think it was 5) of the new :bfp:s! Testing in the morning and hoping to join you all!


----------



## jennypurdy81

Hi! I got my BFP on the 14th January!!


----------



## Redros3

Good luck Megg!!

Congrats Jenny!!


----------



## goddess25

Hello am a little confused here.... I did a clear blue digi PT last night and got my BFP. I woke up this morning to do a FRER and it was a negative and I have started bleeding.. so I presumed it was a false positive last night. I have just done another FRER and it is positive so i guess that maybe I am having a very early m/c. I am still having lower abdominal cramps and its not the same as my last m/c. Give me a few days and then i can update.


----------



## mumanddad

goddess25 said:


> Hello am a little confused here.... I did a clear blue digi PT last night and got my BFP. I woke up this morning to do a FRER and it was a negative and I have started bleeding.. so I presumed it was a false positive last night. I have just done another FRER and it is positive so i guess that maybe I am having a very early m/c. I am still having lower abdominal cramps and its not the same as my last m/c. Give me a few days and then i can update.

o sorry hun i really hope your not having an early mc. i have my fx for you xx


----------



## Hazelnut

Congrats to all those new BFP's. x x x

I'm on CD34 today and approx 13/14dpo....and still no witch. I've had a couple of very, very slight pinky bouts of CM.......
Tested this morning on an IC and got a BFN!!! 
Will update in a few days. x x x x


----------



## Hann79

Megg33k said:


> Congrats to all 5 (I think it was 5) of the new :bfp:s! Testing in the morning and hoping to join you all!

My too hun with FRER i have a very short cycle and am 7/8dpo today!!
:dust:
xxx


----------



## Claire_Lou

I got a BFN this morning so going to wait until Wednesday and test again :)

Congrats to all who have got their BFP's and good luck to those still waiting to test xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all our new bfp's and sending lots more :dust: to everyone who is still waiting


----------



## Megg33k

:bfn: this morning... temp still up. I don't get it!


----------



## ablacketer

been out of town for a week, but got my bfn again


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear, try again in a day or so... Good Luck and :dust:

Put me down for the 19th please.... This is awesome.... There has been ALOT of BFT!! within the last few days... WOW... I'm praying that we all have BFP!! :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

Im on a new cycle, Im done for the month. thanks for the encouragement tho


----------



## Shan

Hi Please add me for the 22nd! Thanks!


----------



## babyfromgod

I got af today so i'm out for the month


----------



## TTC...#1:)

I got my BFP this morning


----------



## Kellie Marie

TTC...#1:) said:


> I got my BFP this morning

Congrats x:happydance:


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats ladies - 25 :bfp: s so far, with a couple of ladies in line limbo, too many disappointments, and I'm sorry for those with AF in the house. Everything is updated and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Caterpiller

The thread is now 220 strong - with 26 BFPs - wow!


----------



## goddess25

Wow look at all those BFPs, Congratulations ladies. Sadly my little BFP event only lasted 2 days and I am now having a miscarriage. Hopefully it wont be too long before I am back to TTC again. Here is to hoping it happens so quick again.


----------



## BabyBubbles

hey ladies, congrats to all the bfps and hugs to all the afs and angel baby. Can u add me for 25th please? Its my first proper cycle since mc so all limbs are x'd!!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Goddess! So sorry, honey! You'll be back in a :bfp: in no time!


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies

My test was too early as I got :bfn: this morning, will keep trying all the way upto AF time (although not entirely sure when that is?!?!?)
Feeling a bit hopefull though as my Fiancee made me my favourite coffee this morning and i couldnt drink it, due to it smelling like cat wee and tasting probably as bad, ohhhhh and of course the Marmite crisps, I HATE Marmite lol!!
](*,) my head until :bfp: 
:dust: to all, and me!!!

xxx


----------



## BigPlans2010

Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to all those who got their :bfn:
:dust:

Can you put me down for the 26th? AF is due arounf then. I'll be testing that day if she hasn't shown.


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG!! I knew you girls would be good luck! Congrats to all the lovely ladies who got their BFPs this month sticky glue to all of you!

Sorry to hear about the girls that AF got, :dust: to you and good luck with the next cycle!

I got my :bfp: yesterday, and now I'm just hoping for a sticky one! 

xo

EDIT: Caterpillar, I just checked the front page and I see that you already beat me to it, LOL! You're awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Smiler79

Can you add me for 28th Jan. Trying for baby# one with my hubby and had miscarriage in October. Hoping 2010 is the year for us


----------



## inkdchick

Caterpiller said:


> Dear All
> 
> Camocutie 2006 and I will be jointly hosting this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the first testing thread of 2010 - add your dates here and lets see if we can kick start 2010 with lots of :bfp: s
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 1st
> :hugs: jojo-m :witch:
> :bfp: Drazic<3 :bfp:
> Ladybird28
> blessedbylife
> My bo bo
> :bfp: stmw :bfp:
> WannaB
> Ellena
> :angel: Charliemarina :angel:
> 
> 2nd
> :hugs: MrsCrabsticke :witch:
> :hugs: LizzieMoon :witch:
> :hugs: confused27 :witch:
> :hugs: cheekybint :witch:
> 
> 3rd
> MrsLQ
> ArmyMama
> :hugs: caro103 :witch:
> :bfp: Dizzy65 :bfp:
> 
> 4th
> :bfp: Kalou1972 :bfp:
> :bfp: wantingno.2 :bfp:
> :hugs: Laura6914 :witch:
> :hugs: TTC4No3 :witch:
> :hugs: Mama_Jess :witch:
> :bfp: opticalillus5 :bfp:
> Munki
> :hugs: rubyloo :witch:
> Josey123
> :hugs: MrsH1980 :witch:
> 
> 5th
> :hugs: Parkgirl :witch:
> :hugs: KimmyB :witch:
> :hugs: fifi-folle :witch:
> :hugs: StinaLeigh :witch:
> :hugs: aikoflavored :witch:
> :hugs: LuvMyBoys :witch:
> :hugs: TTCnumberone :witch:
> :bfp: xcited4mybump :bfp:
> 
> 6th
> ttcbaby117
> :hugs: waiting4numb3 :witch:
> soon2 b wifey
> hopeful2010
> emma'n'ollie
> terrri86
> Amy_T
> :bfp: want2beamummy :bfp:
> 
> 7th
> :bfp: J's promise :bfp:
> :bfp: emzdreamgirl :bfp:
> :hugs: majm1241 :witch:
> :hugs: reedsgirl1138 :witch:
> :hugs: jappygirl76 :witch:
> jopascoe
> 
> 8th
> Zoe_puppy
> :bfp: Elphaba :bfp:
> :hugs: Dipar_Butt3 :witch:
> :hugs: Willynilly :witch:
> :hugs: MissyMojo :witch:
> maxaxm
> :hugs: 2016 :witch:
> :hugs: Trying4ababy :witch:
> Lawa
> :hugs: maxyp :witch:
> :hugs: ruby_baby :witch:
> 
> 9th
> :bfp: LauraLy :bfp:
> :hugs: ArticBaby :witch:
> :hugs: Marissa_E :witch:
> :hugs: Angelblue :witch:
> :hugs: TaeBoMama :witch:
> :hugs: notquitesure :witch:
> mommyinwtg
> Pleasebaby
> :hugs: Sleepinbeauty :witch:
> :hugs: babyell :witch:
> :bfp: nitsbaby :bfp:
> spinneybaby
> 
> 10th
> Hazelnut - in waiting
> :hugs: WanderingStar :witch:
> :hugs: lilfrog01 :witch:
> lilpinkkitty
> :bfp: doddy0402 :bfp:
> :hugs: nadira037 :witch:
> :hugs: dan-o :witch:
> 
> 11th
> :bfp: lovebabies :bfp:
> :hugs: Moochacha :witch:
> :hugs: Deb111 :witch:
> Wantabelly
> mommyhopes33
> amy_1234
> :hugs: Dobchops :witch:
> 
> 12th
> Kattykins
> Annamumof2
> Beans
> :hugs: Leilani :witch:
> :bfp: emz87 :bfp:
> danielle1987
> :hugs: xMissxZoiex :witch:
> 
> 13th
> :hugs: ablacketer :witch:
> :bfp: ika :bfp:
> :bfp: LuciLu88 :bfp:
> :bfp: angie79 :bfp:
> 
> 14th
> mumtotwoboys
> goddess25 - in waiting
> :hugs: nnn84 :witch:
> tortoise
> auntiebee
> hjh_1987
> Berit87
> 
> 15th
> :hugs: Jodie4805 :witch:
> Stacey_89
> Wewantourmush
> :bfp: MrsJ08 :bfp:
> fairydust
> :hugs: Fiore :witch:
> pinkflamingo
> Lisa 2701
> MUMMYALLY08
> louloubabs
> :bfp: jennypurdy81 :bfp:
> Juless
> :hugs: lolley :witch:
> 
> 16th
> Loopyloo23
> bubulix
> :bfp: Becky10 :bfp:
> JLove84
> Kita
> Claire_Lou
> Megg33k
> :hugs: GemmaG :witch:
> Bingo
> 
> 17th
> Stephwiggy
> Waiting2bMommy
> mrskcbrown
> :hugs: babyfromgod :witch:
> :bfp: TTT...#1:) :bfp:
> :bfp: mysticdeliria :bfp:
> 
> 18th
> :bfp: needbabydust :bfp:
> :hugs: petitpas :witch:
> Britt11
> Lamburai1703
> :hugs: Betheney :witch:
> Mrs N
> 
> 19th
> :bfp: bubbles :bfp:
> maratobe
> wish2bmama
> :hugs: Ava Grace :witch:
> bernina
> bozzy
> rowleypolie
> WindyOne
> Redross
> Hopin&Prayin
> 
> 20th
> claire911
> Beanhopes
> katarina476
> Ozzieshunni
> stargirl69
> fitzy79
> Hann79
> LibbyKS
> pixie77
> 
> 21st
> :hugs: nurselochia :witch:
> gothique
> kirsten627
> Peacelovebaby
> buttonnose82
> Laughkay
> blondie449
> 
> 22nd
> sondra_mama
> BABYCAREY
> lolly25
> Vilranda
> BellaBlu
> eclipse
> Shan
> 
> 23rd
> csmith
> mrsbling
> lilmissmama
> Foxybaby
> hitchinite
> 
> 24th
> Naturalmystic
> mrphyemma
> foxyloxy28
> Angel_dust
> im_mi
> Claire1985
> :bfp: Kellie Marie :bfp:
> ellaandcallum
> 
> 25th
> lozncrystal
> Maggie199
> Mrs Cullen
> Lisa1
> angeleyes29
> 
> 26th
> Srrme
> mumanddad
> Sleepen
> emmys_james
> cdj1
> 
> 27th
> poppysgirl3
> lilfrog01
> Annabel
> :hugs: nurseh14 :witch:
> 
> 28th
> Spencerbear
> MrsH1980
> jojo-m
> Kstancook
> Ladybird
> Leeny
> mumof3babys
> Love3Hope4
> Lizzie_Moon
> 
> 29th
> lisa1234
> Wallie
> Caterpiller
> 
> 30th
> WelshRose
> cheekybint
> Apen2009
> Liz2
> 
> 31st
> Vaniilla
> Cyclura
> NewMoon
> majm1241
> aurora ​

can u add me for the 23rd . thanks


----------



## lolly25

Congrats to all the ladies that got there BFP's x x 
:hugs: to all those on to next month x x x
Can you put the :witch: by my name pls huni x x :hugs:


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks for updating Catapillar. Hope the house move went well. x x x


----------



## janelouise

could you add me for 19th please


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on new :bfp:'s!

:hugs: if the nasty ol' :witch: got you!

:dust: if you're still waiting to :test:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

congrats to all the BFP's so far. When i looked yesterday there were only 15 BFP's, what happened? lol. Did everyone test today??

Baby dust to all still in 2ww and waiting to test:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## majm1241

I am officially in the 2WW now! :happydance:

Congratulations to all of the :bfp: Wow! They grew over night!


----------



## Foxybaby

Can you please add me. I am due to test the 22nd.


----------



## kstancook

Can you please change me to the 30th as I O late again,Thanks!


----------



## shareema

Hi can you add me for the 20 jan please...


----------



## lilfrog01

WAY TO GO JANUARY THREAD!! THIS IS THE LUCKY ONE!! congrats to all the new BFP's:thumbup: and :hugs: to those who the witch appeared for. sending loads of super sticky baby dust to all the girls heading to 1st tri and to those of us still waiting to test loads of :dust: and some silly :bunny: PMA!!!


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated - :dust: ladies


----------



## loopyloo23

:witch: for me please. First month of trying so not too disappointed.

Thanks!


----------



## auntiebee

:witch: got me yesterday :-(


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

AF is on the way for me, :dohh: so i'm going to move on to Feb testing. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Faint but definate positve this morning!!! :happydance:


----------



## katarina476

I got my dates messed up, thought I would be testing on the 20th, yet my period was due on like 14th or 15th, so I was way screwed up with my dates but anyway I got my BFP!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy and happy 9 months!! Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## lilfrog01

congrats to this am's Bfp's!!! have a h&h 9 months ladies!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

wow so many bfp's - congrats to all our new bfps, and :dust: for all us others still trying :)


----------



## juless

I'm out! AF has arrived with a vengence! On to Febuary!! Good luck to everyone left to test!


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to the new :bfp: s - we have now hit 31 - to those with AF - so sorry - onward and upward eh?


----------



## buttonnose82

I was down to test on the 21st but got my :bfp: this morning :)


----------



## bozzy

:witch: got me this morning bang on time so onto next month for me!

Huge congrats to all those with bfps and best of luck to those still to test xx


----------



## 2016

Can you please put me down for 30th Jan...yes I know I was down for 8th jan too but it was a freak short cycle! :cry:


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats Buttonose82 - H&H9M to you
Bozzy - sorry sweetie - on to the next
2016 - lucky you - twice in one month - like me

:dust: to all


----------



## Dannib247

hullo wow this is great congrats to the bfps!! so many!! and good luck to next months for the afs! xx
can you put me down for the 22nd please thankyou xx


----------



## Claire_Lou

AF arrived a minute ago x


----------



## Purple Poirot

Hi ladies, I'm new to all this, please can you put me down for the 31st?

Good luck everyone, and congrats to all you BFPs

PP :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! I am new here...please put me down for 1/24 :)


----------



## futureM2be

Wow Congrats to all new BFP!!!
:dust: to all of you that will test


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations 31 :bfp:


----------



## shareema

Nice to see all the bfps :),af got me though so I'm out.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!


----------



## LibbyKS

A million, billion congrats to all of the :bfp:s!!!!

Me, on the other hand, I'm out for the month. :cry: The :witch:got me yesterday. 

On to February!!!!! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:to all of you girls who are still testing this month!!


----------



## gothique

Bfp for me please!
Sorry for all of those caught out by the witch. :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm out. AF arrived this morning. Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## AliKat

congrats to all the :bfp: !!!!!! I am still hoping I get my :bfp: this month....11 days late and hoping the :witch: stays the heck away!


----------



## cakecustard

Hi can you add me for the 24th please


----------



## genies girl

can you put me down for the 21st thanks


----------



## Beans

Well I am out =( 
AF arrived last night. I have to admit the fact that I could now take Advil for the back pain I aquired this month took some of the sting out of getting a bfn this month!


----------



## BoBo

Hi everyone, I'm a newby on here. We have been ttc since August last year.

Would you mind putting me down for 26th? Although I'm not sure i'll be able to wait that long; I have 4 Frer looking at me right now!

Congrats to all the BFP's so far this month, hopefully will be able to join you soon and good luck to everyone else! :dust:


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi
I did a test today and unfortunately got a BFN!!
So think im out of it this month girls
All those symptoms and no line!!
Witch due fri 22nd!! Only time will tell!!
Maybe next time??


----------



## majm1241

BABYCAREY said:


> Hi
> I did a test today and unfortunately got a BFN!!
> So think im out of it this month girls
> All those symptoms and no line!!
> Witch due fri 22nd!! Only time will tell!!
> Maybe next time??

You are not out until the :witch: shows up! How many dpo are you? I got my faint positive last month at 12dpo.


----------



## lilfrog01

QUOTE=gothique;4144242]Bfp for me please!
Sorry for all of those caught out by the witch. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

congrats gothique!! have a h&h 9 months!! here's some sticky baby dust for all the bfp's so far :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Congrats to everyone, commiserations to everyone who got the witch and fingers crossed for those that are waiting. Well please put me down for a BFP!!! Yay, got it last night at 9dpo and 2 positives this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

ellaandcallum said:


> Congrats to everyone, commiserations to everyone who got the witch and fingers crossed for those that are waiting. Well please put me down for a BFP!!! Yay, got it last night at 9dpo and 2 positives this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aww i'm made up for you hun:happydance:it's so exciting isn't it and i'm still in shock lol:)see u over in 1st tri.congrats:kiss:

p.s sorry to all who had :witch: i'll keep my fx crossed for you all,you'll soon get your :bfp:


----------



## claire911

Congrats to the BFPs!!!!

Two BFNs for me, AF due today and I'm cramping nicely. Valentines baby for me ;)

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## J's promise

I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC. Actually I'm moving to WTT. Hubby's going away to school for Masters


----------



## csmith

Congraulations to all the BFP this month - not been on for a few weeks as didn't have the internet and loads of BFP since I last was on the site. Sorry to those that got the dreaded witch. 

I am out for this month anyway (was down for 23rd) actually came on a week and half early so was totally unexpected - totally unlike me as well - so god knows what is going on with my body. Still onwards and upwards to the next cycle.

Good luck for all those still to test this month x


----------



## Naturalmystic

CONGRATS to all the BFP. I am out this month.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

J's promise said:


> I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC.

So sorry hun :(


----------



## shaerichelle

J's promise said:


> I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC.

Im sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## wifey29

Hi All, 

Can you please add me for the 29th? Fxd xx


----------



## Love3Hope4

Ugh the witch got me....and 3 days early. But hey, she at least saved me from wasting my HPT!!! I'm feeling good though, I know this will happen for us in God's time-not ours. Congrats to all the BFPs!! And for the rest of us--FX'd for a Valentine's baby!!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi, can you add me for 30th please, thanks!


----------



## Dannib247

hey im out caught short this am grrr roll on next month well we shall see anyways good luck to those still waiting and congrats all the bfps xx


----------



## louloubabs

:witch: for me.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## majm1241

J's promise said:


> I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC. Actually I'm moving to WTT. Hubby's going away to school for Masters

I'm sorry Love! :hug:


----------



## doddy0402

J's promise said:


> I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC. Actually I'm moving to WTT. Hubby's going away to school for Masters


so sorry. my thoughts are with you and your family.x


----------



## Annabel

Hello,

I got my :bfp: yesterday :cloud9:


Good luck to those still waiting 
Sorry for those who were caught by the witch 

Thanks
Annabel

Praying for sticky bean now! :)


----------



## lilfrog01

Annabel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting
> Sorry for those who were caught by the witch
> 
> Thanks
> Annabel
> 
> Praying for sticky bean now! :)

congrats annabel and for j's promise: lots of :hugs: to you.


----------



## stargirl69

af got me :-(


----------



## pixie77

Still nothing yet for me, seems to be plenty of signs I'll have AF, but a no show so I'm going to give it until the 22nd now.


----------



## Kita

Soo can I be moved yet again?? AF was due the 11th but apparently according to FF I oved even LATER than FF thought (last week).. so Im in the 2ww AGAIN! (Well, 1ww now!) How bout just put me down for the 31st and we'll see what happens!! THANKS!

ps, CONGRATS on all the BFP's!


----------



## majm1241

Kita said:


> Soo can I be moved yet again?? AF was due the 11th but apparently according to FF I oved even LATER than FF thought (last week).. so Im in the 2ww AGAIN! (Well, 1ww now!) How bout just put me down for the 31st and we'll see what happens!! THANKS!
> 
> ps, CONGRATS on all the BFP's!

31st Buddy! :D LOL

Congrats to all of the :bfp: and I am so sorry to those who got visited by :witch: and those who now have :angel: :( :hug:


----------



## genies girl

hi can you add me as a BFP many thanks xx


----------



## julia2010

Great idea! Can you put me down for the 28th Jan...I have my fingers crossed for everyone. Good luck!


----------



## majm1241

genies girl said:


> hi can you add me as a BFP many thanks xx

Congratulations!!! :)



julia2010 said:


> Great idea! Can you put me down for the 28th Jan...I have my fingers crossed for everyone. Good luck!

Welcome! :)


----------



## fitzy79

Welcomed the :witch: late last night:cry: So onwards and upwards into February I go!! Congrats to all the New Year BFP'sx


----------



## ellaandcallum

xcited4mybump said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone, commiserations to everyone who got the witch and fingers crossed for those that are waiting. Well please put me down for a BFP!!! Yay, got it last night at 9dpo and 2 positives this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> aww i'm made up for you hun:happydance:it's so exciting isn't it and i'm still in shock lol:)see u over in 1st tri.congrats:kiss:
> 
> p.s sorry to all who had :witch: i'll keep my fx crossed for you all,you'll soon get your :bfp:Click to expand...


Thanks hun, I still cant believe it, and to find out at 3 weeks 2 days thats mental, my dates cant be wrong as I used OPK's. I couldnt wait to get a ticker, lol!! Good luck with everything and will see you over the 1st tri!! Congrats to you too:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## LillyTame

24th please!


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated ladies - will not be online tomorrow as have no internet at home, but will be live by Saturday, once the net dude connects us - congrats to all the new BFPs well done - and sorry for all the lovlies with :witch: in da house. Have lovely weekends all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm down to test today..but had a :bfn: yesterday. Still no AF, so will let you know!

Might test in a few days if she doesn't show. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s! 

J's - Sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:



AliKat said:


> congrats to all the :bfp: !!!!!! I am still hoping I get my :bfp: this month....11 days late and hoping the :witch: stays the heck away!

Ooh.. maybe we should start a club? I'm only 8-10 days late though! LOL FX'd for both of us!


----------



## Foxybaby

The :witch: showed her ugly face! Not giving up hope though :thumbup:. Here's to this cycle! Lots of :dust: to those who are still waiting to test and those of us who are back to square one! :hugs:


----------



## janelouise

:bfp: for me please thanks


----------



## stmw

congrats 

xxx


----------



## notquitesure

Wow... this is such a lucky thread !!!

Congrats to all the:bfp:

:hugs: to those visited by the :witch:

Good luck to everyone waiting to :test:

:dust: to all of us :flower:

PS I'm down for testing in the Feb thread (3rd) AF due 1st so can you add me for testing 31st Jan aswell... don't want to miss out on a lucky thread !!!


----------



## Flake-y

Hi!! Can u add me for the 24th please!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wanta2010baby

I got a BFP today (well 2 actually)!!! :)


----------



## Hazelnut

Well, CD38 for me today and still no witch!!!! Tested loads last week and did a FRER on Tues, all negative!!!
Will just keep waiting....for whatever comes.....x x x


----------



## pixie77

Well I got the wicked witch today, so thats a bfn for me. Next time!


----------



## Hann79

J's promise said:


> I lost my bean yesterday. Back to TTC. Actually I'm moving to WTT. Hubby's going away to school for Masters

:hugs: hun xxx


----------



## Lisa1

stick me down for a :bfp: tested today so excited. actually think it was a faulty frer did another two tests today clearblue digital negative and another frer which was negative:( devastated:(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can you add me back down for the 31..Af should get me on the 30th so I am getting 2 chances in jan as I have a 28 day cycle...as of now I am 6/7dpo and have very few if any symptoms but trying to stay positive!! God bless and sticky baby dust waiting to get BFP!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Af got me! I was testing Jan 17, but got cycle on 15th :-(


----------



## majm1241

WOW! That's 39 :bfp: now so far! :happydance: I hope I can get mine when I test! Girls, what symptoms do youo have and when did you first notice them? :hugs: Congratulations!


----------



## blondie449

still havent got AF and she was due the 19th!:happydance: but im still not going to test cuz im scared to POAS!


----------



## majm1241

blondie449 said:


> still havent got AF and she was due the 19th!:happydance: but im still not going to test cuz im scared to POAS!

OMG You HAVE to test! LOL Now I will be wondering! :D


----------



## blondie449

last month i think i tested myself scared lol i REALLY dont wait to see a BFN i would rather wait for the which! lmao


----------



## majm1241

LOL I know the feeling but you ARE late by 2 days! :D You never know! :D Do you have any pg symptoms?


----------



## blondie449

eh the sides of my boobies have been hurting more and more its kinda of weird also i have cramping-ish feeling 7dpo and im tired but thats about it lol


----------



## blondie449

what about you any symptoms? in the 2ww yet?


----------



## majm1241

OMG Yes! LOL Check out my Journal! There all in there! LOL See what you think!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations "36" :bfp:


----------



## WannaB

Now seems you girls missed my message way back when, the witch got me so cross me off for the 1st please. Now just to make your list look wacko Im testing again on the 26th of Jan, love my short cycles! Downside is I could potentially get af twice in one month! :rofl: Thankyou ladies!:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

could you cross me off the list please, AF got me on the 22nd!
congrats to everyone who got their BFPs and HUGS for everyone who didnt! good luck to the girls still waiting!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!

I'm still waiting at 23dpo with :bfn:s! :(


----------



## c-demers

I haven't decided yet when to test. I'm expecting AF the 28th, when did everybody else test? Right now I'm 8dpo


----------



## Megg33k

Try to hold out until at least 12! FX'd for you!


----------



## c-demers

Will do, thank you! Can someone put me down for the 26th please :)


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Im out :cry: im afraid, started to bleed a little this morning...Gutted

Good luck to all of you still waiting....Fingers crossed....


----------



## Vilranda

Out. She came 2 days early.


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations ladies who fell pregnant this month. It must be so exciting for you all.

I'm out. Onto next cycle.


----------



## bernina

AF got me yesterday. Thanks so much for keeping up this thread and congrats to all those who got their BFP!

Baby Dust and Sticky glue to those yet to test.

And :hugs: to those who made baby angels. My heart goes out to each of you.


----------



## Srrme

The :witch: is on her way. I am out. :cry: On to next month..


----------



## lilfrog01

still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## c-demers

lilfrog01 said:


> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!

I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.

Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:


----------



## blondie449

the:witch: got me!!!:cry: next month here i come!!!:happydance:


----------



## Caterpiller

So sorry to also those with the :witch: - Hazelnut and Megg33k - keep the faith - we're waiting with you.

All updates done - WannaB - sorry I missed the first one - but all sorted now.


----------



## Hann79

Morning ladies

STILL no news No period (3days late) and No BFP as of yet. I think I may have implanted on thursday 21st but no implantation bleeding just able to feel my uterus well!! I'm 14dpo now and getting increasingly frustrated with negative tests and no period :growlmad:
Has anyone had similar as I am climbing walls waiting now!! ](*,)
Going to test again tuesday as feel its pointless testing tomorrow.
Please wish me luck xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kate! :hugs:



Hann79 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> STILL no news No period (3days late) and No BFP as of yet. I think I may have implanted on thursday 21st but no implantation bleeding just able to feel my uterus well!! I'm 14dpo now and getting increasingly frustrated with negative tests and no period :growlmad:
> Has anyone had similar as I am climbing walls waiting now!! ](*,)
> Going to test again tuesday as feel its pointless testing tomorrow.
> Please wish me luck xxx

Uhm... *points to FF ticker* I think I might feel your pain! LOL


----------



## cdj1

I got my :bfp: today!!!!!!! Please change my status!!! Thanks!!!!! :happydance:
FX-d for everyone else!!!! xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

And cdj1 makes it 40 BFPs - congrats to all with the magic this month


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I might be testing in Feb too! Hoping to have an answer before Jan is over! LOL

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girls,
I am being such a woos- I am 17dpo with sustained high temps, intermittent AF cramps which are very transient, lower back pain and tender breasts. 
I cant bring myself to test - I would be destroyed with a :bfn:- may wait a few more days. 
What if this is is just a weird extended luteal phase??
:hug:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all can i add my test date of the 30th in please, AF due 29th so not testing until then. Thanks!

BTW - great to see so many :BFP: sep/oct is going to be a busy month!


----------



## Shan

Hi

I am out for this month - AGAIN!! The :witch: arrived yesterday. Back to the drawing board for us! Congrats to everyone who has had :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting to test! 
xxx


----------



## BigPlans2010

3 :bfn: and counting.... no AF so I'm not out. yet. Expecting to be in the next few days.

Congrats to all the :bfp: !!!
Good luck to those with the :witch:
:hugs: to those with angels


----------



## Hann79

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Kate! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> STILL no news No period (3days late) and No BFP as of yet. I think I may have implanted on thursday 21st but no implantation bleeding just able to feel my uterus well!! I'm 14dpo now and getting increasingly frustrated with negative tests and no period :growlmad:
> Has anyone had similar as I am climbing walls waiting now!! ](*,)
> Going to test again tuesday as feel its pointless testing tomorrow.
> Please wish me luck xxx
> 
> Uhm... *points to FF ticker* I think I might feel your pain! LOLClick to expand...

Bless you sweetie, how come you haven't gone mad yet?!?!? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hitchinite said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am being such a woos- I am 17dpo with sustained high temps, intermittent AF cramps which are very transient, lower back pain and tender breasts.
> I cant bring myself to test - I would be destroyed with a :bfn:- may wait a few more days.
> What if this is is just a weird extended luteal phase??
> :hug:

How long is your normal LP?


----------



## mumanddad

well ladies i don't want to test just yet because i no symptoms of anything any more, the only thing i have had this month is a few mild cramps, cm with a red ish tinge around 10-12 days ago and since then lots of creamy cm


----------



## poppysgirl3

thought this would be our month, i had nausea and cramping and everything seemed right...i've had positives since cd 9 as I have the last three months...took one this morning...positive (they were all faint but all there) and then get into the shower...get a huge cramp like I just got stabbed and started bleeding heavy...This is the third month this has happened. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism the first week of January and the last two months my dr confirmed two lost pregnancies...so now this is number three I guess...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..I'm out :witch: finally showed!


----------



## BigPlans2010

poppysgirl3 said:


> thought this would be our month, i had nausea and cramping and everything seemed right...i've had positives since cd 9 as I have the last three months...took one this morning...positive (they were all faint but all there) and then get into the shower...get a huge cramp like I just got stabbed and started bleeding heavy...This is the third month this has happened. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism the first week of January and the last two months my dr confirmed two lost pregnancies...so now this is number three I guess...

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

poppysgirl3 said:


> thought this would be our month, i had nausea and cramping and everything seemed right...i've had positives since cd 9 as I have the last three months...took one this morning...positive (they were all faint but all there) and then get into the shower...get a huge cramp like I just got stabbed and started bleeding heavy...This is the third month this has happened. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism the first week of January and the last two months my dr confirmed two lost pregnancies...so now this is number three I guess...

3 losses is usually when they're start to investigate. I'm terribly, terribly sorry for your losses... I can't imagine... but definitely see if you can get this one confirmed too so that you can find out why! :hugs:


----------



## poppysgirl3

it's just my stupid thyroid, i know there is a purpose to all of this and it just isn't my TIME yet, still hurts though!



Megg33k said:


> poppysgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> thought this would be our month, i had nausea and cramping and everything seemed right...i've had positives since cd 9 as I have the last three months...took one this morning...positive (they were all faint but all there) and then get into the shower...get a huge cramp like I just got stabbed and started bleeding heavy...This is the third month this has happened. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism the first week of January and the last two months my dr confirmed two lost pregnancies...so now this is number three I guess...
> 
> 3 losses is usually when they're start to investigate. I'm terribly, terribly sorry for your losses... I can't imagine... but definitely see if you can get this one confirmed too so that you can find out why! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## xxSamsMummyxx

I'll be testing on the 31st of Jan xx :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! I didn't know that hypothyroidism could cause m/c's! BIG :hugs: to you, honey! I'm sure it'll happen!


----------



## Flake-y

:witch: got me full on this morning! Oh well...

Congrats to all the :bfp:s on this thread & good luck next month for all the :bfn:s.


----------



## majm1241

poppysgirl3 said:


> thought this would be our month, i had nausea and cramping and everything seemed right...i've had positives since cd 9 as I have the last three months...took one this morning...positive (they were all faint but all there) and then get into the shower...get a huge cramp like I just got stabbed and started bleeding heavy...This is the third month this has happened. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism the first week of January and the last two months my dr confirmed two lost pregnancies...so now this is number three I guess...

I am sorry love! :hug:


----------



## LillyTame

:witch: got me tonight :cry:


----------



## hitchinite

Guys- I just got my :bfp: this morning. Cheapo boots test at 18dpo. 
We have been trying for #1 for 5 months and used soft cups for first time- BINGO!! 
Obviously this is a tentative annoucement and praying that everything goes ok.
Sending you all oodles of :dust: and praying you will get your :bfp: either this month or in time for Valentines Day!! 
:hug:
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

looks like im out yet again


----------



## LillyTame

CONGRATS Hitch! :happydance:


----------



## xcited4mybump

hitchinite said:


> Guys- I just got my :bfp: this morning. Cheapo boots test at 18dpo.
> We have been trying for #1 for 5 months and used soft cups for first time- BINGO!!
> Obviously this is a tentative annoucement and praying that everything goes ok.
> Sending you all oodles of :dust: and praying you will get your :bfp: either this month or in time for Valentines Day!!
> :hug:
> xxx

a big congratulations to you babe:happydance:good luck and i wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to Hitch! :happydance:

:hugs: to the girls who got the :witch:!

:dust: for those of us waiting to test still!


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya girls, just stopping by for a small and very confused update..I still dont knw if I got a BFP or if the witch is slowly arriving.
I tested yesterday morning with a FRER and got a very very faint line but it was there! usually i get a completely blank canvas and this was a pink line! (would post pic but it wouldnt show up on camera.)

But i have been light spotting just when i wipe on and off all weekend and today too. Am hoping its nothing bad but I am not going to get over excited until i have done another test later today or tomorrow morning. It may be I tested too early and its a chemical :cry:

So will update then on if it is a BFP!

:hugs: to all those who were found by the witch and :dust: to everyone still waiting to test! xxxxx


----------



## LunaBean

can't believe we have so many bfp! congrats girlies!!!!


----------



## im_mi

I got my BFP on saturday :D :D :D i'm down for the 24th. thanks!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

omg Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Doctor says I have mc :'(


----------



## lilfrog01

Hann79 said:


> Doctor says I have mc :'(

:hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

c-demers said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:Click to expand...

i poas when i was only 9dpo.. :haha: i of course got a :bfn: but wasnt really expecting anything else that early. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so we shall see. i'm trying to save the last test in the bathroom for then but porobably wont happen!!:haha:. 
congrats to the new :bfp:'s and hopefully alot more to come. sweet :hugs: to those who lost a bean or got the ugly :witch:!!


----------



## JLove84

sorry i forgot to update you......AF got me earlier.....onto the feb. thread!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am out! Af got me today!!onward to feb


----------



## c-demers

lilfrog01 said:


> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> i poas when i was only 9dpo.. :haha: i of course got a :bfn: but wasnt really expecting anything else that early. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so we shall see. i'm trying to save the last test in the bathroom for then but porobably wont happen!!:haha:.
> congrats to the new :bfp:'s and hopefully alot more to come. sweet :hugs: to those who lost a bean or got the ugly :witch:!!Click to expand...

Same here Lil, am due for AF the 28th, took an FRER this morning and nothing...I'm slowly losing hope :(


----------



## majm1241

im_mi said:


> I got my BFP on saturday :D :D :D i'm down for the 24th. thanks!

YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Congrats to all of the other :bfp:

Sorry to those who got the :witch:

:hug: to those with :angel:

FXed for us still waiting to test!


----------



## kirsten627

I was due on the 21st but AF hasnt paid be a visit yet. I have been testing and getting BFN's. Ahhh so frustrating! I guess I am still in until the witch gets me?


----------



## Megg33k

Hann - :hugs: So sorry, honey!

im_mi - EEEEEEEK! :hugs: So freaking excited for you, sweetie! :happydance: YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

Hann - :hugs: So sorry, honey!

im_mi - EEEEEEEK! :hugs: So freaking excited for you, sweetie! :happydance: YAY!


----------



## lilfrog01

c-demers said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> i poas when i was only 9dpo.. :haha: i of course got a :bfn: but wasnt really expecting anything else that early. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so we shall see. i'm trying to save the last test in the bathroom for then but porobably wont happen!!:haha:.
> congrats to the new :bfp:'s and hopefully alot more to come. sweet :hugs: to those who lost a bean or got the ugly :witch:!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Lil, am due for AF the 28th, took an FRER this morning and nothing...I'm slowly losing hope :(Click to expand...

yeah i'm slowly loosing hope too. it's kinda sad really. i've set myself up with symptom spotting and yet i dont feel it.. well, not out till the :witch: shows up so we'll see.


----------



## Kita

Congrats to all the BFP's!! And big :hugs: to all the ladies who got a visit from the witch and to those who had to say goodbye :hugs:

Good Luck and FX'd to those still waiting (myself included!)

Im determined to wait for 28 high temps.. 12 dpo so 12 high temps so far. 6 days to go.. We'll see!!


----------



## c-demers

lilfrog01 said:


> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> i poas when i was only 9dpo.. :haha: i of course got a :bfn: but wasnt really expecting anything else that early. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so we shall see. i'm trying to save the last test in the bathroom for then but porobably wont happen!!:haha:.
> congrats to the new :bfp:'s and hopefully alot more to come. sweet :hugs: to those who lost a bean or got the ugly :witch:!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Lil, am due for AF the 28th, took an FRER this morning and nothing...I'm slowly losing hope :(Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i'm slowly loosing hope too. it's kinda sad really. i've set myself up with symptom spotting and yet i dont feel it.. well, not out till the :witch: shows up so we'll see.Click to expand...

It's so stressful, when are you planning on testing? I have made up my mind not to test again until Wednesday


----------



## eclipse

Well, got :witch: late Saturday after faint positives Thursday and Friday so I'm out again after getting my hopes up. :(


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:witch: finally got me :(


----------



## BigPlans2010

:hugs: hann

Congrats to the new :bfp:

Good luck for Feb for those who the :witch: visited.

Still waiting on AF / :bfp: here...


----------



## majm1241

eclipse said:


> Well, got :witch: late Saturday after faint positives Thursday and Friday so I'm out again after getting my hopes up. :(

:( I'm sorry Sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Caterpiller

All updated ladies - if I have forgotten anything, please give me a gentle nudge - have new house brain at the moment, so things liable to slip through the gaps.

To those of you with No AF and :bfn: keep the faith - it can take time for you hCG to get going - to those of you with the :witch: in residence, good luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## janelouise

could you take off my bfp please had an early mc thanks xx


----------



## LillyTame

louise280981 said:


> could you take off my bfp please had an early mc thanks xx

Aww, so sorry to hear hun. :hugs:


----------



## Hann79

louise280981 said:


> could you take off my bfp please had an early mc thanks xx

Me too hunni xxx:hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

c-demers said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c-demers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> still sitting here in the tww and trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot.:haha:. loads of sticky baby dust to all and gigantic :hugs: to those the witch got or lost little beans.. let's keep up the good work with the :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! Was at Wal-mart getting the little one some pullups today and I picked up a box of FRER. I seriously had to force myself (more than once) to put them back on the shelf. I knew if I took them home the box would be empty in a few days and my trashcan would be full of BFNs! :( Today is 9dpo, or 10 since it's after midnight lol (how pathetic am I?) and I have a couple of digitals left but I know it isn't even worth using since they aren't sensitive at all.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you are the 4th :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> i poas when i was only 9dpo.. :haha: i of course got a :bfn: but wasnt really expecting anything else that early. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so we shall see. i'm trying to save the last test in the bathroom for then but porobably wont happen!!:haha:.
> congrats to the new :bfp:'s and hopefully alot more to come. sweet :hugs: to those who lost a bean or got the ugly :witch:!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Lil, am due for AF the 28th, took an FRER this morning and nothing...I'm slowly losing hope :(Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i'm slowly loosing hope too. it's kinda sad really. i've set myself up with symptom spotting and yet i dont feel it.. well, not out till the :witch: shows up so we'll see.Click to expand...
> 
> It's so stressful, when are you planning on testing? I have made up my mind not to test again until WednesdayClick to expand...

well i'm going to try to hold off as long as possible. i'm due af the 28th which is thursday so maybe friday or saturday. i was late for af in december by a week so it's hard to tell. i think by saturday if no af then i will test. good luck to you. fx'd!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilfrog01

loads of :hugs: to eclipse and louise!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: louise.. So sorry, honey!


----------



## angeleyesf29

The witch got mea s well for the 25th. This clomid really messes with a person...


----------



## Razcox

Well 11DPO here and ok so getting a tiny bit excited now just been to the loo and i have LOADS of pale yellow CM and my cervix is so high i can even touch it! Have to stay strong though and wait for sat before testing . . .


----------



## lozncrystal

got my BFP !!!!! can you put me as bfp xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

sorry Louise - :hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

lozncrystal said:


> got my BFP !!!!! can you put me as bfp xxx

yeah my cycle buddy got her :bfp:!!!:thumbup: maybe it's a good sign for me!! congrats and have a h&h 9 months!! hope to join you in 1st tri soon. 

sticky :dust: for you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats lozncrystal!!!


----------



## majm1241

louise280981 said:


> could you take off my bfp please had an early mc thanks xx

I'm sorry Love! :( :hug:


----------



## majm1241

lozncrystal said:


> got my BFP !!!!! can you put me as bfp xxx

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, lonzcrystal! :hugs:


----------



## Beee

Hi, I'll be testing on 2nd Feb. Thanks! And congrats to those with BFP's so far!!! Really hope I'll be joining you!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Beee said:


> Hi, I'll be testing on 2nd Feb. Thanks! And congrats to those with BFP's so far!!! Really hope I'll be joining you!!!
> xxxxxxxx

Hey, honey! I hope this doesn't come across badly, but this is January's testing thread. February's is here:

~*~The Official Febuary 2010 Testing Thread!~*~ Lots of baby dust and sticky beans!!!

Its not that we don't want you in Jan... but it won't be updated into Feb! Tons of :dust: to you! I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## aurora

Put that lovely :bfp: by my name! I Od early so I tested early. 2 nice bright pink ones on a FRER! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

aurora said:


> Put that lovely :bfp: by my name! I Od early so I tested early. 2 nice bright pink ones on a FRER! :happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## amy_1234

af came for me :(


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to lozncrystal and aurora - happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Starry Night

im_mi said:


> I got my BFP on saturday :D :D :D i'm down for the 24th. thanks!

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Old hag came to visit me. H&H 9 months to those with a BFP and hugs to everyone else.


----------



## WannaB

Aurora! You we're a naughty stalker, you didnt tell me you got a bfp too! Well done!:happydance: im_mi fab news, congrats to you too!:hugs:

Now I got a wittle bfp yesterday, was a very quite one, but its a bit darker today so put me down as bfp! Hopefully its a sticky little bugger!:wacko:


----------



## mrphyemma

The :witch: arrived here this morning Kate. Over to February I go!

Congratulations to all of January's BFP's and best of luck to all those left to test xx


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats to all the Jan. BFP's, and we aren't done yet!


----------



## Caterpiller

WannaB - am made up for you - this is excellent news - happy, happy, happy and healthy 9 months, Emma, am gutted for you - it's weird being happy and sad at the same time - anyway, at least I still have my TTC buddy - witch got me this morning as well - so we can be cycle buddies.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm out. AF arrived slightly later than planned this morning! :( On to Feb I go.

Congrats to all Jan BFPs :)


----------



## emmys_james

i came on AF 24th, OUT LOL.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to all the :bfp:s!!!

:hugs: to those attacked by the silly :witch:!

:dust: to those still waiting!


----------



## LunaBean

Hey! I'm embracing this pregnancy, for however long it lasts, so can you change me to BPF please!? :happydance: Good luck to everyone still waiting to test! And sorry to those the witch got, shes a bitch!


----------



## Megg33k

I really wish I could give you a big :hugs: right now, Lizzie! I'm so, so, so incredibly :happydance: for you! Love to you and your OH! CONGRATS, honey!


----------



## mumanddad

Hay hun i am dragging out testing due to feeling really down at the moment i couldnt bare a bfp when tomorrow is my little angels 2nd angel birthday sorry ill try test asap inless af arrives


----------



## shorman

Hi all i just got a suprise :bfp:today!!!! so could yould you put me on the list my due date if it goes by my last AF is 3 weeks eeek!


----------



## BoBo

Well after thinking I had implantation spotting on Sunday, the :witch: just showed up like never before!! My body has now officially gone :wacko:

Oh well... on to next month... :cry:

Very big congratulations to all the BFP's!!! xx


----------



## Kita

Well after waiting through TWO-2ww's :witch: finally got me today.. On to the next month!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Kita! I'm just finishing my 2nd 2ww... maybe I'm next?


----------



## majm1241

Kita said:


> Well after waiting through TWO-2ww's :witch: finally got me today.. On to the next month!

:( :hugs:


----------



## c-demers

Well I'm pretty sure I'm out. Started spotting tonight so AF is on her way in full HIDEOUS form :cry:


----------



## BigPlans2010

The :witch: got me last night. On to next month...


----------



## Razcox

Think the :witch: is on her way . . .Dam! Oh well onto next month i guess :(


----------



## Hann79

BigPlans2010 said:


> The :witch: got me last night. On to next month...

awwww sorry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

BFN :-( Evil witch. Ah well, at least I have my wedding to look forward to! And my fiance is more than determined now to get me pregnant! lol


----------



## sleepen

well i guess i am out as well started spotting about an hour ago. on to next month. congrats to all who got there:bfp:
:hugs: to all the :witch: got, and :dust: to all those still waiting to test.


----------



## Leeny

I'm out too this month... hey ho, onwards and upwards. Congratulations to everyone with BFPs and good luck for those continuing next month xxx


----------



## WindyOne

I'm also out. Congrats to all who made it. For everyone else, our time will come!


----------



## lilfrog01

i'm 95% sure i'm out again this month. :cry: spotting started this afternoon which means the :witch: is on her way.:nope:. oh well here's to next month and vday babies :drunk:! congrats again to everyone who got a :bfp: this month and :hugs: to angel mommies!!


----------



## notquitesure

lilfrog01 said:


> i'm 95% sure i'm out again this month. :cry: spotting started this afternoon which means the :witch: is on her way.:nope:. oh well here's to next month and vday babies :drunk:! congrats again to everyone who got a :bfp: this month and :hugs: to angel mommies!!

OMG lilfrog that's too spooky... my spotting started late this am :( 

I have a feeling AF will be in full flow by the morning. 

Sorry it wasn't your month hun :hugs:

However, every cloud has a silver lining... how close could our cycles get ??? perfect for cycle buddies, soon to be bump buddies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you xxx


----------



## lilfrog01

notquitesure said:


> lilfrog01 said:
> 
> 
> i'm 95% sure i'm out again this month. :cry: spotting started this afternoon which means the :witch: is on her way.:nope:. oh well here's to next month and vday babies :drunk:! congrats again to everyone who got a :bfp: this month and :hugs: to angel mommies!!
> 
> OMG lilfrog that's too spooky... my spotting started late this am :(
> 
> I have a feeling AF will be in full flow by the morning.
> 
> Sorry it wasn't your month hun :hugs:
> 
> However, every cloud has a silver lining... how close could our cycles get ??? perfect for cycle buddies, soon to be bump buddies.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you xxxClick to expand...


holy cow!! that is spooky! but awesome at the same time! yes we are gonna be bump buddies eventually. sorry it wasnt your month either hun. :hugs: and cycle together we shall! :thumbup:
lots and lots of :hugs: to you too!:hugs2:


----------



## cheekybint

BFP at 9dpo followed by a BFN at 11dpo :( 

AF arrived for me today so I'm definitely out :(


----------



## notquitesure

AF for me today... I was down for testing 31st (I think !).


----------



## Kat_F

I'm out.... The witch came today.. on to the next month!!!! Congrats to all the BFP ladies xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## kirsten627

The witch got me today. :sad1:


----------



## NewMoon

:witch: arrived today - I did not appreciate her showing up so early... on the plus side, at least I only used up one early HPT this month :dohh: Congrats to all the BFPs and :dust: to all of us still in the game...


----------



## Smiler79

I am out too. Witch got me yesterday. I am guted but will just have to keep practicing!


----------



## majm1241

I'm out again this month. :( I started early and confused because my last period was just 24 days ago. Oh well, i am honestly not going to try as hard and drop the holiday lbs i gained :blush: and move on to next month!!! When it's time, it is time!!! Gl to the remaining testers... :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

:witch: got me today bah! on to next month


----------



## kstancook

I got a :bfp:!!!! 

Sorry to the girls the that :withc: got!!! :hugs:

:hugs: to the girls who lost their :angel:


----------



## Purple Poirot

OMG I think I've got a :bfp: too! I did it last night and got a faint line - going to re-test on Monday. I'm trying not to get too excited but am pretty sure that even a faint line is positive? Aaaagh! :happydance: 

Good luck to everyone else still in the game, and congrats to all you other :bfp:s!!! Let's hope they're all sticky little beans.

PP x


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations 46 :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS to the new :bfp:s!

Katie - Said it before... but I'm SOOOOOO :happydance: for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Caterpiller

That makes it 48 - can we squeeze another couple out before the close of business today I wonder? Congrats to all you lovely ladies with your :bfp: s - here's wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## rowleypolie

i was on the 19th- af got me!


----------



## bbhopes

I haven't been on here in a few months, wanted to say HI and a BIG congrats to all the BFP's This month.


----------



## Megg33k

BBHOPES!!! I've missed seeing you about! :hugs:

I'm still sitting with a :bfn: but hoping to change to SOMETHING soon! 

Congrats to the 48 :bfp:s! :hugs: to the :angel: mommies!


----------



## LunaBean

Could someone please change my :bfp: on the 28th to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:


----------



## Hazelnut

The witch gor me yday after a 50 day cycle. Was our first month ttc so it really freaked me out!!! x x


----------



## mumanddad

the witch got me on the 27th :( good luck everyone xx


----------



## kstancook

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Could someone please change my :bfp: on the 28th to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:

So sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel_dust

Was going to test this morning but :witch: arrived on my way to the bathroom. :cry:

Glad i know either way as the constant BFNs were getting me down. What hurts the most is that i had one of those faulty FRERs that gave me a faint false positive on the 24th. I shall be calling them for a replacement!


And on to cycle 7.....:coffee:


Anyway...I'm taking a painkiller and going back to bed for a while.:dust: to everyone else waiting to test.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Could someone please change my :bfp: on the 28th to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:

I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: If you need to talk, you know where to find me!


----------



## WannaB

I wasnt allowed to keep my bfp either!:nope::growlmad:


----------



## 2016

:witch: :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> I wasnt allowed to keep my bfp either!:nope::growlmad:

:nope: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Could someone please change my :bfp: on the 28th to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:


:hugs:hun, I did too xxxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

AF got me on the 30th :-(


----------



## inkdchick

sorry i should hve updated the 23rd 
i got the :witch: on the 20th but i am listed on the 23rd
thank you 
inkdchick


----------



## baby blues 19

Hello Ladys,
Well were do i start ive been trying for a baby for 8 months really thought i would be easy but i was wrong im just a fed just on here really need support dont really know what to say lol. Every time my period comes i feel so let down.


----------

